# QATAR ‎ - 2011 AFC ASIAN CUP



## Gadiri (Oct 30, 2009)

*January 7-29, 2011 *



> The 2011 AFC Asian Cup finals will be held in Qatar in January 2011. It will be the fifteenth time the tournament has been held, and the second time it has been hosted by Qatar, the other being the 1988 AFC Asian Cup.


http://www.qatar2011.com/


----------



## Gadiri (Oct 30, 2009)

*1/5 - Doha - Khalifa Int'l Stadium - 50,000 - 2005 *


----------



## Gadiri (Oct 30, 2009)

*2/5 - Al Gharafa city - Al Gharafa stadium - 25,000 - 2003 *


----------



## Gadiri (Oct 30, 2009)

*3/5 - Umm Affai city - Ahmed Bin Ali Stadium - Ar Rayyan club - 25,000 - 2003*


----------



## Gadiri (Oct 30, 2009)

*4/5 - Doha- Suhaim Bin Hamad Stadium - Qatar Sport Club - 19,000 *


----------



## Gadiri (Oct 30, 2009)

*5/5 - Doha - Jassim Bin Hamad Stadium - Al Saad club - 17,000 - 2004*


----------



## Gadiri (Oct 30, 2009)

http://www.worldstadiums.com/middle_east/countries/qatar.shtml


----------



## MelbourneFC (Nov 8, 2010)

Interesting to see what the crowds will be like with the exception of the Middle Eastern teams. I don't think they will be that big to tell you the truth even for the higher ranked nations such as Australia, Japan and South Korea.


----------



## _X_ (Oct 24, 2009)

There is zero positive about this tournament.They are playing in January because it was deemed too dangerous to play in June when its normally held.
Infact Qatar have NEVER hosted an event of any sort in June
Sales for the opening match are just 16,000hno:
Qatar had a fantastic opportunity to showcase "cooling technology" once and for all,but never took the chance knowing it was unachievable.They have known for 4 years that they were hosting and a few more that they were bidding.Plenty of time to get all the facilities cooled-after all its only 5 stadiums and it didn't need to be carbon neutral

Not only that MBH has played politics the whole way and besides being the ONLY candidate for the 2015 Asian Cup-it won't be announced till January-----------after the WC bidding process.
I'm expecting pitiful crowds-I hope its a massive failure

The top players and their managers are NOT happy its in January


http://www.tribalfootball.com/articles/man-utd-ace-park-unhappy-asian-cup-commitments-1322251
Manchester United midfielder Park Ji-sung admits he's unhappy to be leaving the club next month for the Asian Cup.

Having been one of United's most impressive performers recently, Park accepts that, for once, he will head home with a heavy heart.

"I have mixed feelings about the Asian Cup," he said.

"At the moment I am playing with confidence, so I do feel a bit strange about going. 



http://www.goal.com/en-gb/news/2896...david-moyes-unhappy-at-prospect-of-losing-tim

Everton boss David Moyes unhappy at prospect of losing Tim Cahill to Australia for up to six weeks
Aussies' participation in Asia Cup could hurt Toffees...


----------



## Weebie (May 29, 2006)

I think there going along well with this tournament although I'm not sure about ticket sales. They seem to have promoted it will within the arab states but interesting to see how many fans recieve it.

I would like to go but I can't justify spending 3 weeks in Doha when 3 hrs was more than enough Last time I was there. I'm sure the Aussie fans will haev fun though. Despite what people are saying there are plenty of places to drink in Doha and Dubai is not too far away if you want to go get royally pissed.


----------



## nikolina_fan (Aug 21, 2010)

_X_ said:


> "At the moment I am playing with confidence, so I do feel a bit strange about going.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.goal.com/en-gb/news/2896...david-moyes-unhappy-at-prospect-of-losing-tim


So we can place our bets on Korea? 




_X_ said:


> Everton boss David Moyes unhappy at prospect of losing Tim Cahill to Australia for up to six weeks
> Aussies' participation in Asia Cup could hurt Toffees...


Yes, me too, as Toffee fan, am unhappy, especially when Everton is in almost relegation battle, this period could be main part of season, and we are losing our best player. hno:


And about Cup, I expect maximum of 5k per match in whole group stage. Maybe bigger crowds will come up when KSA, UAE and other Gulf nations take part.

And fact that only 16k sold tickets by now, for opening match, is just "awesome". That speaks a lot about Qatari passion and love for football, mentioned during WC bidding process. Nice.


----------



## Alrayyan (Nov 29, 2010)

nikolina_fan said:


> So we can place our bets on Korea?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


16K tickets were sold 3 months ago :sly:

However there are news reports that show that the opening match is ALMOST sold out.


----------



## _X_ (Oct 24, 2009)

Lets see how many matches have attendances similar to Qatars match against Haiti
225 wasn't it?


----------



## Alrayyan (Nov 29, 2010)

*QATAR 2011 AFC Asian Cup TVC* :cheers:


----------



## Gadiri (Oct 30, 2009)

Alrayyan said:


> 16K tickets were sold 3 months ago :sly:
> 
> However there are news reports that show that the opening match is ALMOST sold out.





_X_ said:


> Lets see how many matches have attendances similar to Qatars match against Haiti
> 225 wasn't it?


Qatar have to improve the challenge to make this competition popular and to have matches with correct atendance in small stadiums. 

This AFC cup will be checked by all anti-Qatar 2022.


----------



## Alrayyan (Nov 29, 2010)

Not to mention Qatar hosting the 2022 World Cup has grabbed attention of many footballers in Asia, I expect a higher attendance than what was expected before the announcement.


----------



## Gadiri (Oct 30, 2009)

Alrayyan said:


> Not to mention Qatar hosting the 2022 World Cup has grabbed attention of many footballers in Asia, I expect a higher attendance than what was expected before the announcement.


Look at teams and groups.

*Neighborhood countries will have a lot of fans *:
A- Kuwait
B- Saudi Arabia
C- Bahrain
D- Iraq/UAE/Iran 

And also teams like South Koera (C) and Australia (C).

I hope that sometinh will be do for indians local workers, for following India team (C).



What about ticket prices ?


----------



## Alrayyan (Nov 29, 2010)

Gadiri said:


> Look at teams and groups.
> 
> *Neighborhood countries will have a lot of fans *:
> A- Kuwait
> ...


They are on sale online 

http://tickets.afcasiancup.com/


----------



## OnceBittenTwiceShy (Mar 14, 2010)

> *Qatar could not miss the chance to face African champions Egypt in a friendly game, coach Bruno Metsu said ahead of both sides' meeting on Thursday.*
> 
> The Frenchman said he was relishing the prospect of meeting the Pharaohs in a match that is not included in the international dates on FIFA's calendar.
> 
> ...





> *The number of Egyptian fans will surely exceed that of the home fans when the African champions visit Qatar this week, according to the latter’s assistant coach.*
> 
> The friendly, which is not among FIFA’s international agenda, takes place in Doha on Thursday as part of the Qataris preparations for next month’s Asian Cup of Nations.
> 
> ...


From filgoal


----------



## salman515 (Mar 11, 2006)

I have a friend working in AFC Office, and I know for a fact that the ticket sales are higher than what you mentioned. I don't remember exactly what he said, but I know he wont tell me again if he knows I will publish it. too bad


----------



## vanbasten88 (Sep 22, 2009)

_X_ said:


> <snipped>>
> 
> 
> http://www.goal.com/en-gb/news/2896...david-moyes-unhappy-at-prospect-of-losing-tim
> ...


Perennial whinger Moyes can STFU! sure when he 'first' signed Cahill, Australia were in Oceania, but we've been in AFC since 2006, in which time St Tim has signed at least one contract extension under Moyes at Everton! Moyes is just a serial club vs country whinger. I'd like to slap him up side the head!


----------



## Archbishop (Aug 18, 2009)

Gadiri said:


> Look at teams and groups.
> 
> *Neighborhood countries will have a lot of fans *:
> A- Kuwait
> ...


I doubt Qatar will let their slaves go to the games, just like they don't let them go into malls.


----------



## Gadiri (Oct 30, 2009)

Archbishop said:


> I doubt Qatar will let their slaves go to the games, just like they don't let them go into malls.


I also doubt, but we will see if since annuncement of hosting WC 2022, they changed their state of mind.


----------



## _X_ (Oct 24, 2009)

You can expect a lot less Australians since the ongoing revelations about massive bribery in the WC bidding process
It could end up being the biggest,most complete bribery plan of all time ,not just in sport


----------



## Livno80101 (Mar 15, 2009)

vanbasten88 said:


> Perennial whinger Moyes can STFU! sure when he 'first' signed Cahill, Australia were in Oceania, but we've been in AFC since 2006, in which time St Tim has signed at least one contract extension under Moyes at Everton! Moyes is just a serial club vs country whinger. I'd like to slap him up side the head!


ROFL.

Dude, he just said that he is unhappy to lose player because of competition played in the middle of the season. He did not said anything against Australia or Cahill, only against Cup, and that he is unhappy to lose possible his best player in very important period for club, as someone already mentioned that.


----------



## MelbourneFC (Nov 8, 2010)

Livno80101 said:


> ROFL.
> 
> Dude, he just said that he is unhappy to lose player because of competition played in the middle of the season. He did not said anything against Australia or Cahill, only against Cup, and that he is unhappy to lose possible his best player in very important period for club, as someone already mentioned that.


It's just that Moyes complains all the time about Cahill playing in any match for Australia. The world cup is the only exception. Even durning qualifiers there are complaints though.


----------



## ross_the_man (Jul 13, 2008)

This tournament will be well supported, but only from neighbouring countries of Qatar. Can't see us, Korea or Japan winning it either with this heat. All our top players play in Europe they will struggle. Wouldn't be surprised if someone like Iran takes it out. I'm pretty keen to watch it though.


----------



## vanbasten88 (Sep 22, 2009)

MelbourneFC said:


> It's just that Moyes complains all the time about Cahill playing in any match for Australia. The world cup is the only exception. Even durning qualifiers there are complaints though.


exactly, if you don't want to lose players mid-season for internationals, then don't sign any internationals, OR sign Scottish players;-) Every year it seems its Moyes leading the charge against African or Asian Players 'going back' to play for their countries..Heaven help us if countries ever become less important than club football. Jose Moaninho already has postulated that the Euro Champions League is a better spectacle than the World Cup. That was the theory behind awarding the 18 and 22 Cups to safe hosts, not Russia and Qatar :bash::bash:


----------



## insider2010 (Dec 6, 2010)

In preparation for Asia Cup Qatar won friendly match today Against Egypt 2:1


----------



## insider2010 (Dec 6, 2010)

ross_the_man said:


> This tournament will be well supported, but only from neighbouring countries of Qatar. Can't see us, Korea or Japan winning it either with this heat.


heat :lol: it is in winter  some people repeat words with non awareness.

East Aisa won it 5 times (3 Japan , 2 Korea)
West Aisa won it 9 times ( 3 Saudi, 3 Iran, 1 Iraq, 1 Kuwait)


----------



## Gadiri (Oct 30, 2009)

insider2010 said:


> In preparation for Asia Cup Qatar won friendly match today Against Egypt 2:1


A large majority of egyptians fans in stadium.


----------



## salman515 (Mar 11, 2006)

Gadiri said:


> A large majority of egyptians fans in stadium.


thats true, about 45,000 to be specific.


----------



## Alrayyan (Nov 29, 2010)

salman515 said:


> thats true, about 45,000 to be specific.


And this is a great performance !! It was amazing Qatar ended up winning :banana:

This should be a good sign for Asian Cup 2011.


----------



## _X_ (Oct 24, 2009)

So Qatar had a Nationalised player get a goal,an own goal and a nationalised player get sent off
How many nationalised players played played today
What a horrible mistake by the Egyptian keeper


----------



## Alrayyan (Nov 29, 2010)

_X_ said:


> So Qatar had a Nationalised player get a goal,an own goal and a nationalised player get sent off
> How many nationalised players played played today
> What a horrible mistake by the Egyptian keeper


The point is Qatar won Egypt 2-1 while Australia lost to Egypt 3-0. :shifty:


----------



## OnceBittenTwiceShy (Mar 14, 2010)

Qatar Son 333 & His Trolling Aliases said:


> The point is Qatar won Egypt 2-1 while Australia lost to Egypt 3-0.


Little things please little minds.


----------



## insider2010 (Dec 6, 2010)

OnceBittenTwiceShy said:


> Little things please little minds.


موروش الطنقه
hard luck egypt


----------



## salman515 (Mar 11, 2006)

Alrayyan said:


> And this is a great performance !! It was amazing Qatar ended up winning :banana:
> 
> This should be a good sign for Asian Cup 2011.


It was great in general, im happy for the win, even though Egypt didnt really play that well, could only imagine if they did.


----------



## Archbishop (Aug 18, 2009)

Alrayyan said:


> This should be a good sign for Asian Cup 2011.


LOL why? Egypt won't be playing in it.


----------



## gezza (Nov 10, 2010)

Alrayyan said:


> The point is Qatar won Egypt 2-1 while Australia lost to Egypt 3-0. :shifty:


Australia vs Doha retards (+ plus anyone else they could manage to nationalise to cover up for their pathetic standard of sport in general)

_Last 4 meetings_

Aust 3 - Dohole 0

Dohole 1 - Aust 3

Aust 4 - Dohole 0

Dohole 0 - Aust 0

So that's and aggregate of

10 - 1 

Maybe the corrupt scum at your joke football association will bribe Fifa to have the results from the game removed from the records as it appears money CAN buy you anything.


----------



## Alrayyan (Nov 29, 2010)

*Asian cup panel signs deal on volunteers *









The AFC Asian Cup Qatar 2011’s Local Organising Committee and the Qatar Centre For Voluntary Work (QCFVA) yesterday signed an agreement on volunteers for the tournament scheduled from January 7-29.
According to the agreement, QCFVA will provide some 1,600 volunteers to perform a wide variety of roles around Doha including the main Media Centre at the Aspire Zone as well as at the competition venues – Khalifa Stadium, Al-Rayyan, Al-Gharafa, Al-Sadd and Qatar Sports Club.
The signing ceremony was attended by Saoud al-Mohannadi, CEO of the Asian Cup Local Organising Committee and Yousef Ali al-Kazim, the QCFVA secretary general. 
The AFC Asian Cup Qatar 2011 will feature national teams from: Qatar, Kuwait, China, Uzbekistan, Saudi Arabia, Japan, Jordan, Syria, Korea Republic, India, Australia, Bahrain, Iraq, DPR Korea, UAE and Iran.
The opening match features Qatar versus Uzbekistan on January 7, at Khalifa Stadium.
Al-Kazim said his centre has always shown interest in contributing to Qatar by providing volunteering services. 
“All the volunteers coming from QCFVA are an essential part of the Asian Cup and signing the agreement today is clear evidence of the partnership between QCFVA and the Local Organising Committee AFC Asian Cup Qatar 2011,” al-Kazim added. 
Earlier, the centre has been interviewing volunteers from October 15 to December 15, with more than 3,500 volunteers interviewed.


----------



## gezza (Nov 10, 2010)

Alrayyan said:


> *Asian cup panel signs deal on volunteers *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Point being?


----------



## Alrayyan (Nov 29, 2010)

gezza said:


> Point being?


Its news related to the tournament, what are you on about ?


----------



## gezza (Nov 10, 2010)

Alrayyan said:


> Its news related to the tournament, what are you on about ?


Sorry I should have put in simple terms for you- what is the point of the underlined section??


----------



## Alrayyan (Nov 29, 2010)

gezza said:


> Sorry I should have put in simple terms for you- what is the point of the underlined section??


Summary of THE news ?

What is the point of this pointless discussion :no:


----------



## different (Jun 28, 2010)

I wonder how much of the 1600 volunteers mentioned are Qatari nationals?


----------



## Livno80101 (Mar 15, 2009)

different said:


> I wonder how much of the 1600 volunteers mentioned are Qatari nationals?


Circa 45. 46 maybe.


----------



## gezza (Nov 10, 2010)

Alrayyan said:


> Summary of THE news ?
> 
> What is the point of this pointless discussion :no:


If you are going to post an article you may wish to abide by forum rules and reference the source correctly. Even if it is meaningless drivel. The underlined section appears as if you are trying to highlight something important or make a point. Think you should stick to what you do best ignoring very obvious questions relating to the inability of Qatar (Dohole) to host a football tournament (s) of size and the sickening double standards shown to them by the world's football bodies.


----------



## Alrayyan (Nov 29, 2010)

gezza said:


> If you are going to post an article you may wish to abide by forum rules and reference the source correctly. Even if it is meaningless drivel. The underlined section appears as if you are trying to highlight something important or make a point. Think you should stick to what you do best ignoring very obvious questions relating to the inability of Qatar (Dohole) to host a football tournament (s) of size and the sickening double standards shown to them by the world's football bodies.


:blahblah:

*Hassle-free visa for Asian Cup fans*

DOHA: Football fans from abroad, particularly from the Asian countries and Australia, who are wishing to attend the Asian Cup 2011 in Doha can take advantage of a new entry visa being offered by Qatar.

The visa will be available on arrival at the airport and other ports of entry for foreigners visiting the country during the tournament that kicks off on January 7.

Football fans can now apply on line through the e-Government portal and the websites of the AFC Asian Cup and the Qatar Football Association.

“The new entry visa is part of our efforts to attract as many foreign tourists to the country as possible during the Asian Cup. The Qatar Local Organising Committee of the AFC Asian Cup Qatar 2011 (QLOC) is working in collaboration with the Ministry of Interior and e-Government to facilitate easy entry for football fans from all over the world during the tournament,” Asian Cup director Hilal Al Mohannadi told The Peninsula yesterday.

Applications can be posted through a special link available on the AFC Asian Cup website, www.afcasiancup.com, the QFA website, www.qfa.com.qa and Hukoomi website, www.gov.qa.

This visa will be issued on arrival at the airport or border only during the duration of the tournament. The applicants must carry a return ticket to the point of origin and must possess the amount of QR5000 or equivalent or a valid major Credit Card.

“These requirements will be strictly enforced by the Airport Authorities on arrival. Failure to meet any of the above requirements will result in denial of entry to the country,” according to the Hukoomi website.

The single entry visa will be issued for a duration of a maximum 30 days. A fee of QR100 will be charged for each visa.

The applicants are required to fill a simple form with personal details and details of the dependents travelling with the applicant, if any. They will be informed about the status of the application.

Al Mohannadi said the visa would be available to people from all nationalities without any “discrimination.”

“We hope the new entry visa would give a further boost to football fans planning to visit Qatar for the Asian Cup. We are also expecting a number of visitors from other GCC countries. People have already started applying since the service was launched today,” he added.

Sixteen countries are vying for the coveted AFC Asian Cup, hosted in five stadiums across the country. The tournament runs from January 7 to 29.

Ticket prices start from QR5 and can be purchased online through the website, www.afcafcasiancup.com or at AFC outlets in Villaggio, City Center, Landmark and The Mall.

http://www.thepeninsulaqatar.com/qatar/136566-hassle-free-visa-for-asian-cup-fans.html


----------



## gezza (Nov 10, 2010)

Alrayyan said:


> :blahblah:
> 
> *Hassle-free visa for Asian Cup fans*
> 
> ...


Just shows what sort of morons we are dealing with when the best you can come up with to reply is 'blah'.


----------



## gezza (Nov 10, 2010)

Oh I forgot to say good job on referencing (you are learning.. slowly). 

I wonder if the good people in Dohole will extend their non discriminatory visa policy beyond the Asian Cup or just keep it for the duration of the tournament in an effort to compensate for their non existent football culture and pathetic crowd numbers (and yes 100 000 pre tickets sold is pathetic Australia will triple that in 4 years time even without buying a world cup a month before kick off).


----------



## MysteryMike (Sep 16, 2010)

Alrayyan said:


> :blahblah:
> 
> *Hassle-free visa for Asian Cup fans*
> 
> ...


:lol: Qatar?? The country that stole the world cup hosting by vote rigging and bribery, with the most garbage football team, the worst technical report ever given to any nation and all the while conducting modern day slavery. 

Shame the likes of David Proctor as well weren't awarded the same luxury but he wasn't a slave at least initially, he was forced to become one. 

http://www.euromoney.com/Article/24...ghtmare-over-for-UK-banker-held-in-Qatar.html


----------



## MysteryMike (Sep 16, 2010)




----------



## Alrayyan (Nov 29, 2010)

gezza said:


> Just shows what sort of morons we are dealing with when the best you can come up with to reply is 'blah'.


Cant bother replying to $#IT talk ----> :blahblah:



gezza said:


> Oh I forgot to say good job on referencing (you are learning.. slowly).
> 
> I wonder if the good people in Dohole will extend their non discriminatory visa policy beyond the Asian Cup or just keep it for the duration of the tournament in an effort to compensate for their non existent football culture and pathetic crowd numbers (and yes 100 000 pre tickets sold is pathetic Australia will triple that in 4 years time even without buying a world cup a month before kick off).


Sources are not a priority. 

All I hear is nagging, Australia didn't even host it once yet, not to mention the world cup. 

Where did you even get the 100K figure ? so much BS in your comments :blahblah: :blahblah: :blahblah: :blahblah: :blahblah:



MysteryMike said:


> :lol: Qatar?? The country that stole the world cup hosting by vote rigging and bribery, with the most garbage football team, the worst technical report ever given to any nation and all the while conducting modern day slavery.
> 
> Shame the likes of David Proctor as well weren't awarded the same luxury but he wasn't a slave at least initially, he was forced to become one.
> 
> http://www.euromoney.com/Article/24...ghtmare-over-for-UK-banker-held-in-Qatar.html


Yes Qatar ! Qatar which is the first to host the Asian Cup TWICE. Qatar, World Cup 2022 HOST.


----------



## Alrayyan (Nov 29, 2010)

MysteryMike said:


>


No, BUT i must agree that 2010 is The WORST year for Qatari football.

funny ? Yes, IT IS :lol: .


----------



## gezza (Nov 10, 2010)

Sources are not a priority. 


Well that's a great attitude. I'm sure if you were a journalist you would have the same opinion if pin heads where posting your work without reference. Wonder what the mods would think?

All I hear is nagging, Australia didn't even host it once yet, not to mention the world cup. 

The so called nagging is in response to your complete ignorance and inability to answer logical question posed to you. You best response seem to be 'blah' - very intelligent and mature!

Yes Qatar ! Qatar which is the first to host the Asian Cup TWICE. 

Qatar, World Cup 2022 HOST. Yes Qatar ! Qatar which is the first to host the Asian Cup TWICE. Qatar, World Cup 2022 HOST.[/QUOTE]


_Ill address both points together as they are essential just you repeating yourself...
_

We have been in Asia for 5 years - how long has Dohole been a member?Regardless, despite what the sad little world you live in might lead you to believe, the Asian Cup is not considered that big of a deal in the wider view of world sport. Sure it may have large viewer audiences due to some very big member countries, but unlike the world cup (ill get to 2022), Olympics, RWC, Tour De France, Commonwealths and even the Euros there is no real interest/prestige in it outside of Asia. You have hosted it twice -> big deal! We have hosted 2 Olympics, 2 Rugby World Cups, Several Commonwealth Games and many other world standard events.

Yes we know, the whole world knows you bought the World Cup. Do you think that gains you any respect in the sporting world? Quite the opposite. Do have any idea the amount of people outside of the gulf are disgusted by this. Has any other announcement in sport ever caused this much outrage across the world? Why do you think moron? Because you crappy little dive of a country does not deserve it and the pin heads (such as yourself) who thinks this buys you sports cred are a joke and deluded.

Where did you even get the 100K figure ? so much BS in your comments :blahblah: :blahblah: :blahblah: :blahblah: :blahblah:

Just confirms you actually don't read this forum. Go back two pages you moron. One of your fellow sympathisers posted it there. 

Now I have responded to all your points - let see if you do the same. I'm not holding my breath. Expecting you to perform your usual routine of ignoring the points you can't answer and posting complete dross.


----------



## Alrayyan (Nov 29, 2010)

^^ You have time to waste ? be my pet, I dont. This argument is going towards childish finger pointing.


----------



## Alrayyan (Nov 29, 2010)




----------



## aaronaugi1 (Apr 23, 2008)

Seriously. Someone ban this guy already.


----------



## aaronaugi1 (Apr 23, 2008)

Alrayyan said:


>


Wow, Doha even looks empty, boring and dull in promotional videos too. Nice one Qatar.


----------



## MysteryMike (Sep 16, 2010)

Alrayyan said:


> No, BUT i must agree that 2010 is The WORST year for Qatari football.
> 
> funny ? Yes, IT IS :lol: .


Yes, the most disgraceful footballing nation on the planet, has been saying that for a long long time.


----------



## salman515 (Mar 11, 2006)

different said:


> I wonder how much of the 1600 volunteers mentioned are Qatari nationals?





Livno80101 said:


> Circa 45. 46 maybe.



whether its one or 1000, whats the different ? people from any nationalities have the right to participate, don't they ?


btw, in Asian Games 2006, we had about 15,000 volunteers


----------



## salman515 (Mar 11, 2006)

MysteryMike said:


>



I wouldn't mind watching the video expect that AUSworldcuphosts2022 isn't really a user that I would trust. 

I could make a video just like it for Australia, the problem is, the A league has about 3 Videos in youtube. I Guess soccer isnt really that important in there ?


sadly, the Qatari team did its worst this year.


about the crowd, this photo is taken for the A league 


taken from here


----------



## MysteryMike (Sep 16, 2010)

salman515 said:


> I wouldn't mind watching the video expect that AUSworldcuphosts2022 isn't really a user that I would trust.
> 
> I could make a video just like it for Australia, the problem is, the A league has about 3 Videos in youtube. I Guess soccer isnt really that important in there ?
> 
> ...


:lol: who the heck is that? it's not even made by them, embarrassing lol. 

Australia doesn't have free entry to games and they still manage to pull more crowds to their domestic league in one match than what qatar pull in their entire season lol. Qatar crowd average = 5 people haha What a joke. 

Never qualified for a world cup, have to buy fans to support the international team from other nations, have to buy players from other nations to makeup even a joke squad, knocked out in the group stages of the 8 team gulf cup :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:

Definition of football failure = QATAR :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## aaronaugi1 (Apr 23, 2008)

salman515 said:


> I wouldn't mind watching the video expect that AUSworldcuphosts2022 isn't really a user that I would trust.
> 
> I could make a video just like it for Australia, the problem is, the A league has about 3 Videos in youtube. I Guess soccer isnt really that important in there ?
> 
> ...


I think you will find there is still +10,000 people at the game that is taken. 

The slump in average attendences in the past two seasons is attributed to the A-League expanding from a 10 game season to a +21 match season. The purpose of this is to attract more European based players back to Australia.

We've seen this with the likes of Jason Culina, Jacob Burns, Robbie Fowler and Mile Sterjovski all returning to the Australian League.


----------



## _X_ (Oct 24, 2009)

Alrayyan said:


> :blahblah:
> 
> *Hassle-free visa for Asian Cup fans*
> 
> ...


Why would anyone bother.
You stole the World Cup,you will totally ignore East Asia with your WC2022 scheduling with most matches between 1AM and 6AM
4.688 billion people you betrayed and now you want us to go there again.
EF you


----------



## salman515 (Mar 11, 2006)

This match was played in *May 15th* 2010, attendance of 45,000


----------



## Alrayyan (Nov 29, 2010)

*Qatar down Estonia 2-0*









Action from the friendly international match between hosts Qatar and Estonia played at the Khalifa stadium on Wednesday. Qatar, who had defeated Egypt 2-1 last week, warmed up for the upcoming Asian Cup 2011 with a 2-0 victory over the East Europeans. Sebastien Soria opened Qatar’s account in the 38th minute and midfielder Fabio Cesar doubled the lead in the 78th minute for Bruno Metsu’s side.

http://www.gulf-times.com/site/topi...=406230&version=1&template_id=49&parent_id=29


----------



## gezza (Nov 10, 2010)

Alrayyan said:


> *Qatar down Estonia 2-0*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great use of referencing again - it appears anything goes regarding copyright on here.

Also great to see you team staggered over the line against the mighty Estonia thanks to a bought player from Uruguay and another from Brazil. 

Is there anything Doha has not tried to buy in football?


----------



## cornelinho (Aug 19, 2008)

wc2022 is a separate thread guys ...

the afc cup is the asian ultimate football tournament and should be respected as such , as well as goldcup, euro, acn, or copa america .

qatar is making its way in football because of its money but they are interested in doing something for the general better of the football legacy as i can imagine... if you invest billions of usd in thees projects whit the profit being irrelevant that means something.

the qatari users as i saw them on this forum are well mannered people and just defending the contrie against critics that is not ignorance my friends ... 

if the isus of corruptions is real then FIFA is the one that should be decapitates not qatar.


----------



## _X_ (Oct 24, 2009)

cornelinho said:


> wc2022 is a separate thread guys ...
> 
> the afc cup is the asian ultimate football tournament and should be respected as such , as well as goldcup, euro, acn, or copa america .
> 
> ...


Well ,what I've been posting is extremely relevant.
Qatar begging for folks from East Asia and Australia after they stabbed them so hard.
You just don't forget the biggest bribery and corruption scandal in the history of sport and then urge your countrymen to go to Doha a few weeks later.
Heard a report on radio tonight from someone in Abu Dhabi and they said the following re the Asian Cup
"Qatars not exactly the most exciting part of the Gulf-in fact it has basically nothing for foreigners to do.The other point is that virtually all accommodation is 5 star which won't cater for the budgets of many that would normally go"
Then they added
"And I don't see them building a swag of YHA backpackers either for 2022 so you'll have a massive problem of exclusivity at the expense of the ordinary folk"

:bash::bash::bash:
And you wonder why I hate Qatar and FIFA in equal amounts


----------



## cornelinho (Aug 19, 2008)

qatar like all other biding nations (am many more that could not bid) wanted to host football major events, if the are fit to do so it was for fifa to decide, the qatari people and there culture has no blame in this problem... and if it is a real corruption case then it is betwen the leaders of the bid and fifa not the nation. so no reason to hate qatar ...


----------



## Alrayyan (Nov 29, 2010)

cornelinho said:


> qatar like all other biding nations (am many more that could not bid) wanted to host football major events, if the are fit to do so it was for fifa to decide, the qatari people and there culture has no blame in this problem... and if it is a real corruption case then it is betwen the leaders of the bid and fifa not the nation. so no reason to hate qatar ...


With people like these on the internet its always about hating the nation not the organisation (FIFA).


----------



## salman515 (Mar 11, 2006)

cornelinho said:


> qatar like all other biding nations (am many more that could not bid) wanted to host football major events, if the are fit to do so it was for fifa to decide, the qatari people and there culture has no blame in this problem... and if it is a real corruption case then it is betwen the leaders of the bid and fifa not the nation. so no reason to hate qatar ...


Don't waste your time my friend. there is no point of arguing. 

the thing is, they will always look for something to complain about. they will blame you, blame your culture and basically anything they see, yet they call them selves Civilized !! looking at MysteryMike post proves that. 

they are just few members, and they surly don't represent the Australian people. 


there are few 3 stars hotels around Doha, not enough for sure to cater the WC, but that was discussed in the 2022 bid. we're talking about 12 yrs from now. 

MysteryMike, I won't descend to your level, your post just proved how little you know about Qatar. would be happy to report you.


----------



## laxor (Feb 17, 2006)

salman515 said:


> I wouldn't mind watching the video expect that AUSworldcuphosts2022 isn't really a user that I would trust.
> 
> I could make a video just like it for Australia, the problem is, the A league has about 3 Videos in youtube. I Guess soccer isnt really that important in there ?
> 
> ...


That's a picture of the away supporters at the Sydney football stadium. There's about 1000+ supporters who travelled 900km to Sydney. 

TBH if anything it demonstrates the commitment of Australian supporters. :lol:


----------



## _X_ (Oct 24, 2009)

Alrayyan said:


> With people like these on the internet its always about hating the nation not the organisation (FIFA).


Yep-its certainly about hating the Nation now.
Qatar manufactured/created the BIGGEST bribery and corruption scandal in the history of world sport and you want me to sit down and STFUhno:
But don't worry,I can't stand FIFA either.They have managed to break the unbreakable.
Between the 2 parties the have devalued the FIFA World Cup to such a degree that its unquantifiable at the moment

Not only have Qatar devalued the WC they have devalued the Asian Cup 2011.There is SFA interest in it and the 94% of the AFC that has been treated so badly in the last few months aren't all of a sudden going to forget.People like myself will now do everything possible to remove the .005% chance anyone had of going.
Besides which match times for the overwhelming majority of Asia is between 12.15 am and 5.20amhno: which will lead to crap ratings


----------



## stresss (Jan 11, 2010)

fellas fellas please this is the asian cup thread, take the world cup arguments else where
as an aussie whilst i do feel pain for the way we lost the world cup bid, i'm rather excited how we can do in this tournament next year what with a new manager and some upcoming talent
will also be interesting to see how qatar can manage a tournament so soon after the world cup announcement, of course the two tournaments will be completely different but being an Asian cup I'm interested in the prospect of the tournament in Qatar how much time and money have been spent on it and perhaps maybe some comparisons can be drawn with this and 2022 (however its rather unlikely). On another note, i would like to say the situation at the afc is a massive joke and the president's unashamed love and hate for certain countries is an absolute disgrace, i know that this isnt simply an asian problem, this shit happens all over the world in other confeds


----------



## stresss (Jan 11, 2010)

salman515 said:


> I wouldn't mind watching the video expect that AUSworldcuphosts2022 isn't really a user that I would trust.
> 
> I could make a video just like it for Australia, the problem is, the A league has about 3 Videos in youtube. I Guess soccer isnt really that important in there ?
> 
> ...


i can understand your aggrevation at all the hate being dumped on qatar at the moment but don't you think you're being a bit hypocritical?

there are several videos of the a league on youtube, nostrokeeper has put up highlights of just about every single game ever played in the league but what does that have to do with anything about the quality of football in the country.

that is a photo of an away crowd for an a league match, as has been stated by someone above, you've probably picked the worst picture to use to put down the a league as thats an away end at the sydney football stadium. you'd probably be better off looking at numbers and statistics so that your argument doesn't accidentally score an own goal


----------



## gezza (Nov 10, 2010)

salman515 said:


> Don't waste your time my friend. there is no point of arguing.
> 
> the thing is, they will always look for something to complain about. they will blame you, blame your culture and basically anything they see, yet they call them selves Civilized !! looking at MysteryMike post proves that.
> 
> ...


I can guarantee you that it is IS the view of 99.9% of Australians. How about you have a read of any Australian sports editorial and responding comments before you make comments as such. You will also find that the *majority of the world* (outside of the gulf) is disgusted by the dealings of both your nation AND fifa. Your kidding yourself if you think otherwise. 

People are not going to forget this in a hurry and nor should they.


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

Last warning.
Its about AFC Asian....


----------



## CologneOujda (Sep 11, 2010)

AFC Nations cup is the most boring continental tournament i've seen.


----------



## gezza (Nov 10, 2010)

www.sercan.de said:


> Last warning.
> Its about AFC Asian....


So if I open a 2022 thread will it be closed?


----------



## Alrayyan (Nov 29, 2010)

gezza said:


> So if I open a 2022 thread will it be closed?


 http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1270213


----------



## gezza (Nov 10, 2010)

Alrayyan said:


> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1270213


Thank you - that's where its been hiding!


----------



## gezza (Nov 10, 2010)

gezza said:


> Thank you - that's where its been hiding!


So how about we get some predictions going? 

Can't go too far past Korea for mine - a well organised team who IMO play the best football in Asia.

Final - Korea beating Japan (would be a cracking final)
3rd/4th - Australia beating Iran


----------



## cornelinho (Aug 19, 2008)

to bad khalifa gets only 3 group games :| a lot of potential tickets and money lost whit this... as for the winner, one of these 3 : korea republic (final for shure) , japan, australia. qatar might not pass the groups


----------



## _X_ (Oct 24, 2009)

cornelinho said:


> to bad khalifa gets only 3 group games :| a lot of potential tickets and money lost whit this... as for the winner, one of these 3 : korea republic (final for shure) , japan, australia. qatar might not pass the groups


Of course you would naturally expect these 3 to be favourites,being the highest rated teams They are nearly 100 spots above the hosts and East Asia had all available WC spots for 2010 despite playing the same amount of games as nations from West Asia
The fact that you say Doha might not get out of the group stage in its own City Cup only reinforces 1 message


----------



## _X_ (Oct 24, 2009)

gezza said:


> So how about we get some predictions going?
> 
> Can't go too far past Korea for mine - a well organised team who IMO play the best football in Asia.
> 
> ...


Probably a fair assessment.I don't think Australia will win as the team will be deflated about other circumstances a month earlier.As the draw turned out they will be playing all their matches in Doha I believe


Btw,I'm tipping Iraq to have a massive Asian Cup and of all the West Asian Countries and Cities competing I'd like to see them do well


----------



## stresss (Jan 11, 2010)

haven't really seen any of the teams playing in the lead up apart from australia
of course japan korea and australia have a good chance
the saudi's are always good value as well
would like to see osieck bring in tommy oar and sarota for the tournament, would like to see how they fair against asian oposition at senior level


----------



## David-80 (Oct 29, 2003)

South korea have really good squad with Park Ji sung will have his last NT matches, i expect South Korea goes to the final. Australia, Japan and Saudi Arabia also favourites

My only problem is that India as AFC challenge cup champion gave them automatic entry into the final round of AFC asian cup, while other team from my region (South East Asia) like Indonesia, Thailand, Singapore, Malaysia and Vietnam had to play in the qualification stages. Of course AFC challenge up is not competitive enough....compare to the Asian cup qualification stages..

cheers


----------



## cornelinho (Aug 19, 2008)

_X_ said:


> Of course you would naturally expect these 3 to be favourites,being the highest rated teams They are nearly 100 spots above the hosts and East Asia had all available WC spots for 2010 despite playing the same amount of games as nations from West Asia


Bahrain was close in 2006 and 2010 , don't relay understand how they got beaten by new zealand in the play-off

btw group c must be the death group:d


----------



## Alrayyan (Nov 29, 2010)

Group C a death group ? is it really ? it seems to be almost the same level as Group B.

Group A are all almost equal.


----------



## _X_ (Oct 24, 2009)

Most likely to progress if the teams don't get food poisoning en-masse 
A-Uzbekistan
B-Japan
C-Sth K and Aus
D-Iraq

Iraq and the Uzbek's are far better than those rankings
26	1	Australia 
29	2	Japan 
40	3	Korea Republic 
66	4	Iran 
81	5	Saudi Arabia 
87	6	China PR 
93	7	Bahrain 
101	9	Iraq 
102	10	Kuwait 
104	11	Jordan 
105	12	United Arab Emirates 
107	13	Syria 
108	14	Korea DPR 
109	15	Uzbekistan 
114	16	Qatar 
142	23	India 

Its an absolute joke when more than half the field is ranked lower than 100,including the hosts who are second lowest and have dropped again to 114hno:


----------



## Alrayyan (Nov 29, 2010)

I would choose Iran for group D. But todays friendly between Qatar and Iran (which ended in 0-0) raises my doubts on their team.

AFC is not really UEFA, in terms of performance off course.


*Qatar, Iran in goalless stalemate*










Doha: AFC Asian Cup hosts Qatar played out a scoreless draw with three-time champions Iran at Khalifa Stadium on Tuesday evening as both sides continued their preparations for next month’s continental championship. 

Both Bruno Metsu and Afshin Ghotbi – the Qatar and Iran coaches respectively – fielded strong sides as they search for the form they hope will see their teams progress beyond the group stages of the competition.

Neither coach will have been too disappointed with the result at the end of a game that lacked the spark often associated with more competitive games.

The first half was a flat affair with only a handful of chances throughout the 45 minutes. 

Sebastian Soria twice went close for the home team as he fired his right-footed effort just wide from the edge of the penalty area before Mehdi Rahmati blocked another effort from the Uruguay-born striker moments later.

The Iranians dominated possession throughout the opening period but rarely troubled the Qatar goalkeeper Saad Abdulla. 

Only Andranik Teymourian went close for the Iranians, but the former Bolton Wanderers midfielder sent his effort wide when he should have tested the goalkeeper.

The second half was just as low key although former AFC Player of the Year Khalfan Ibrahim – introduced as a substitute during the first half – should have done better two minutes after the restart, but the striker’s miss-hit effort was a tame attempt.

Qatar kick off their challenge for the AFC Asian Cup on January 7 when they take on Uzbekistan in Group A, which also features Kuwait and China. 

The Iranians, meanwhile, meet defending champions Iraq on January 11 in their first encounter in Group D before facing DPR Korea and the United Arab Emirates.

(Source: AFC)


----------



## cornelinho (Aug 19, 2008)

will this tournament be broadcast on eurosport like can :d i would like to watch it :d


----------



## IanCleverly (Nov 24, 2010)

cornelinho said:


> Will this tournament be broadcast on Eurosport?


Yes - there are some Live matches, but most games will be broadcast later on in the evening in a highlights package.


----------



## nikolina_fan (Aug 21, 2010)

First of all:

Cornelinho, what the f*u*ck are those :d's for? What does that mean?



This would be interesting competition. There are many title contenders, and I would give my vote to *Australia*, and *Korea Republic* maybe. I also expect refs to push *Qatar*. And I expect good result from *China* (dont know why, though).


So, my prediction for first stage:

*Group Stage*

*A group*
1. China
2. Qatar

*B group*
1. Japan
2. Saudi Arabia

*C group*
1. Korea Republic
2. Australia

*D group*
1. Iraq
2. Iran


----------



## jacoboy7 (Feb 8, 2009)

^^ Like that list, except I feel in the last game for group A will decide whether Qatar or Kuwait get in, and I feel that the advantage will be given to Qatar even though Kuwait played better.

Other than that I think thats how the first stage will result


----------



## _X_ (Oct 24, 2009)

The rankings are so bad it really should be between the top 8 teams in the AFC.
Uzbekistan and China will progress unless there is political interference once again


----------



## Alrayyan (Nov 29, 2010)

_X_ said:


> The rankings are so bad it really should be between the top 8 teams in the AFC.
> Uzbekistan and China will progress unless there is political interference once again


I saw Metsu (National team coach) and HH the Emir having lunch at a restaurant earlier this week, we might be expecting a surprise.

Its weird how the recent posts seem to hint that they expect Qatar to "somehow" make it through he group stage, some say advantage over better playing Kuwait, the others say unfair referees. Now its politics ! Just because Qatar won the 2022 World Cup HOSTING rights, doesn't mean they will have a sparkling performance in the 2011 AFC Asian Cup.

Never the less, I am attending the matches with my friends opcorn:, Qatar vs Uzbekistan (Opening Ceremony & Match), Qatar vs Kuwait (VIP seats !!) & the Final.


----------



## cornelinho (Aug 19, 2008)

MeMumbaikar said:


> I thought the opening ceremony was grand. Very good.
> 
> However i do hope Qatar maybe invest in their football team. The way the current team played in the opener they will be crushed in a world cup.
> 
> ...


they did... its called Malaga FC but no qatari players there...

love the opening ceremony am the gretings in difrent language video:cheers:


----------



## _X_ (Oct 24, 2009)

Fantastic work from the Uzbeks in a half empty stadium(sorry there was 10,000 media there I forgot)

Pretty sure even the FIFA World Cup doesn't allow 10,000 seats for media and I've been to quite a few WC matches

Just love to know how many people are paying for tickets-or are people getting in free or even being paid to go??

Khalifa International Stadium
Capacity: 50,000-10,000 =40,000

Al-Gharafa Stadium
Capacity: 25,000-10,000 =15,000

Ahmed bin Ali Stadium
Capacity: 25,000-10,000 =15,000

Qatar SC Stadium
Capacity: 20,000 -10,000 =10,000

Jassim Bin Hamad Stadium
Capacity: 17,000 -10,000 =7,000


----------



## David-80 (Oct 29, 2003)

Superb Goal by Akmedov odil. 

first goal

http://www.footytube.com/video/qatar-0-1-uzbekistan-69569

second goal by Djeparov

http://www.footytube.com/video/qatar-0-2-uzbekistan-69571

Cheers


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

Hmm, was hoping that the Iraqis can replicate their run in 2007. From the looks of things, likely it is going to be South Korean, Japan or Saudi Arabia. The dark horse for me is Kuwait.


----------



## 863552 (Jan 27, 2010)

I'd say Australia has more of a chance than Japan, due to the fact in our peak of summer we do get conditions like Qatar.


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

^^You have a point there. I have to say though, we just have to wait and see of any of our predictions come through. One thing I learn about these competitions, expect the unexpected as nothing usually goes according to plan. :lol:


----------



## aaronaugi1 (Apr 23, 2008)

Solopop said:


> I'd say Australia has more of a chance than Japan, due to the fact in our peak of summer we do get conditions like Qatar.


Don't forget that a lot of the Australian squad plays most their football in Europe (just like most the Japanese squad). I doubt it would give Australia any real advantage. At least not compared to countries like Qatar and Bahrain. 

Qatari football is one giant joke that nobody outside Qatar finds funny.


----------



## Evil78 (Mar 16, 2009)

I saw the game last evening. It was shocking to see that *NOT EVEN THE HOST NATION* can fill up a stadium in Qatar. hno: It's a shame that such a country gets to organize a World Cup, just because of money, instead of other football loving nations. In any other country, where football has tradition, there would have been a boom of enthusiasm, after being awarded with such an event, like the World Cup. Qatar has nothing to do with football whatsoever!


----------



## _X_ (Oct 24, 2009)

Evil78 said:


> I saw the game last evening. It was shocking to see that *NOT EVEN THE HOST NATION* can fill up a stadium in Qatar. hno: It's a shame that such a country gets to organize a World Cup, just because of money, instead of other football loving nations. In any other country, where football has tradition, there would have been a boom of enthusiasm, after being awarded with such an event, like the World Cup. Qatar has nothing to do with football whatsoever!


Its incredible.Apparently ,in the WC bid pitch there was a pool of 700 million in close proximity and the Arab world being totally united by the decision on Dec 2 have voted overwhelmingly not to back the tiny tiny tiny tiny host country by attending

And apparently there were at least 9 nationalised players for Qatar in that match


----------



## Alrayyan (Nov 29, 2010)

_X_ said:


> Fantastic work from the Uzbeks in a half empty stadium(sorry there was 10,000 media there I forgot)
> 
> Pretty sure even the FIFA World Cup doesn't allow 10,000 seats for media and I've been to quite a few WC matches
> 
> ...


Any person will common sense would guess that the Opening and Final matches have their own specifications.


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

I have to say, it is only the first match. It is hard to judge if this event is going to be a success or a failure. You know, maybe the other matches may attract the crowd. Don't forget a couple of neighbouring countries are also participating so a lot of supporters could be on their way there. We just have to wait until the end of the Asian Cup to pass any judgement.


----------



## Alrayyan (Nov 29, 2010)




----------



## Melb_aviator (Aug 28, 2007)

Alrayyan said:


> *Opening Ceremony *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great opening ceremony and excellent official song. 

As for many comments made on here so far, many still do feel bitter about what happened a month ago, and that will not go away easily. Expect many sly remarks about this event from many, as in the eyes of many, Qatar have so much to prove, and will likely have to work miracles to overcome the perceived way that the WC bid was won.

Lets hope this Asian Cup is a great one though.


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

^^The Opening ceremony and the song is okay I guess but the part about praising the emir in poetry, well, not my cup of tea. Like I said, it is still an okay opening. Anyway, I am looking forward to Iraq-Iran match on Tuesday. Would also like to see how China fares against Kuwait tonight.


----------



## Conqnot (Dec 8, 2010)

Kuwait vs. China today, will be a good match in my opinion

My prediction for the score is 2-1 for Kuwait


----------



## Melb_aviator (Aug 28, 2007)

Mith252 said:


> ^^The Opening ceremony and the song is okay I guess but the part about praising the emir in poetry, well, not my cup of tea. Like I said, it is still an okay opening. Anyway, I am looking forward to Iraq-Iran match on Tuesday. Would also like to see how China fares against Kuwait tonight.


I liked the light show, the flag section and fireworks most. That poetry thing was the lowlight of it all, but overall was a good start. Openings of the WC and Asian Cup are never really show stoppers, unlike an Olympic games for example.


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

Conqnot said:


> Kuwait vs. China today, will be a good match in my opinion
> 
> My prediction for the score is 2-1 for Kuwait


I agree. I would also like to see of China have any improvement. In the end though, I think Kuwait would still win it at least 1-0. Just being a little conservative on my prediction.


----------



## Alrayyan (Nov 29, 2010)




----------



## Alrayyan (Nov 29, 2010)

Mith252 said:


> I agree. I would also like to see of China have any improvement. In the end though, I think Kuwait would still win it at least 1-0. Just being a little conservative on my prediction.


This is also my thoughts for today, hopefully Kuwait will win :banana:


----------



## Conqnot (Dec 8, 2010)

Mith252 said:


> I agree. I would also like to see of China have any improvement. In the end though, I think Kuwait would still win it at least 1-0. Just being a little conservative on my prediction.


Yup....in the presence of players such as Mosa'ed Nada, Fahd Al-Aneezy and Badr Al-Mtawa'a, Kuwait will not be an easy opponent for China


----------



## _X_ (Oct 24, 2009)

Alrayyan said:


> Any person will common sense would guess that the Opening and Final matches have their own specifications.


Only any interest in the first and last match???
Is there 10,000 media there????

And so by that logic your telling me capacity will be far greater at the other matches at Khalifa or whatever its called.We should see a crowd of 46,000 for the only other 2 matches there in the group stage-Qatar games.

I note Australia play 2 group matches at Jassim Bin Hamad Stadium, Doha which will having seating for 7,000 after the media take up residence.We had 14 times that in Germany in 2006 and 5 times that at SA2010 yet it(7,000 and 8,250) was the crowd size when Australia played Qatar in WCQ in Doha

Surely 17,000 capacity(minus the massive media contingent) devalues the Asian Cup


----------



## Melb_aviator (Aug 28, 2007)

_X_ said:


> Only any interest in the first and last match???
> Is there 10,000 media there????
> 
> And so by that logic your telling me capacity will be far greater at the other matches at Khalifa or whatever its called.We should see a crowd of 46,000 for the only other 2 matches there in the group stage-Qatar games.
> ...


I dont think big numbers of Australians are heading to Doha for this event TBH. I would rather the matches be played in full, smaller venues, than 1/4 full bigger ones. 

The Asian Cup is not the WC by any measure, and Australians are still getting used to being in this event, and what it entails for us. It will take time, but as we are hosting the next one in 2015, that may be the turning point in public opinion.


----------



## Conqnot (Dec 8, 2010)

_X_ said:


> Only any interest in the first and last match???
> Is there 10,000 media there????
> 
> And so by that logic your telling me capacity will be far greater at the other matches at Khalifa or whatever its called.We should see a crowd of 46,000 for the only other 2 matches there in the group stage-Qatar games.
> ...


I don't think the media is counted when statistics are presented, number of spectators for the opening match was 37,000, with media, it will be 47,000.


----------



## Alrayyan (Nov 29, 2010)

OMG, _X_, I am really sick and tired of your attitude !! Your just acting plain dumb.

And Yes I think they had a bigger section for the media at Khalifa International Stadium due to the fact that it is the host for the ceremonies, opening & final matches.

The media had a section that caters for 10,000 spectators, obviously they weren't 10K media officials since they had to have tables, laptops etc. 

The media will take up far smaller sections at the rest of the stadiums (no way they will take a 10K section.)

A problem out of a no-problem.


----------



## Alrayyan (Nov 29, 2010)

By the way, Kuwait Vs China is SOLD OUT.

No more tickets available at the website...


----------



## Conqnot (Dec 8, 2010)

Alrayyan said:


> By the way, Kuwait Vs China is SOLD OUT.
> 
> No more tickets available at the website...


Cogratz,


----------



## Alrayyan (Nov 29, 2010)

Conqnot said:


> Cogratz,


No, what I meant was its really eye-brow raising... :sly:


----------



## _X_ (Oct 24, 2009)

25k-media
Well done-people must be going to all the matches since its all in 1 city


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

Kuwait China match ongoing right now. China is playing rough now.


----------



## cornelinho (Aug 19, 2008)

Alrayyan said:


> By the way, Kuwait Vs China is SOLD OUT.
> 
> No more tickets available at the website...


haw ?? the stadiums is half empty :| :?


----------



## gezza (Nov 10, 2010)

cornelinho said:


> haw ?? the stadiums is half empty :| :?


I think we all know that crowd figures will be inflated. Huge amounts of tickets would have been and will continue to be given away to save face. My guess is that people in Qatar wont even bother showing up for free. 

So 25,000 capacity for tonight's game, half full - 12500
Take away the media from that and how many are we left?


----------



## gezza (Nov 10, 2010)

Alrayyan said:


> By the way, Kuwait Vs China is SOLD OUT.
> 
> No more tickets available at the website...


You may want to check a more reliable source on this one because the game I am watching right now is FAR from sold out. 



















Not exactly cramming them in are they?

Image source - http://www.daylife.com/photo/05X3b4PdUH827?q=China


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

Hmm, never expected this result. Then again, once one player down, Kuwait is at a disadvantage. China has taken the match.


----------



## David-80 (Oct 29, 2003)

Mith252 said:


> Hmm, never expected this result. Then again, once one player down, Kuwait is at a disadvantage. China has taken the match.


not to mention the disallowed goal in second half. After the first goal, Kuwait seems played all over the place. 


cheers


----------



## Conqnot (Dec 8, 2010)

Didn't expect this result, one of Kuwait's best players Mosa'ed Nada got a red card in the first 30 minutes of the game.


----------



## gezza (Nov 10, 2010)

David-80 said:


> not to mention the disallowed goal in second half. After the first goal, Kuwait seems played all over the place.
> 
> 
> cheers


Tonight's game has been of a very poor standard (so far). China were very lucky not to have been one down. Fortunately this group is by far the easiest (no prizes for guessing why) with all teams being a realistic chance of going through. 

Some more screen shots of the bumper (sold out) crowd. Gee the locals here are really passionate about their football.......


----------



## cornelinho (Aug 19, 2008)

china's fans were absent from this match ... i saw only kuwaitis at the stadium...


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

^^Quite true. I did not see a single Chinese fan in the stadium. Makes you wonder why.....Anyway, not that great a match in my opinion. Looking forward to the Japan-Jordan and Saudi Arabia-Syria matches tomorrow.


----------



## Conqnot (Dec 8, 2010)

cornelinho said:


> china's fans were absent from this match ... i saw only kuwaitis at the stadium...





Mith252 said:


> Quite true. I did not see a single Chinese fan in the stadium. Makes you wonder why


----------



## Conqnot (Dec 8, 2010)

The spectators of the match were only 25,000, but thanks to the audience, it felt like 100,000 people were present at the match, unlike the Qatar game, were 37,000 people stood still the whole game.

Goals of the game


----------



## Alrayyan (Nov 29, 2010)

The attendance put big question marks in terms of the fact that tickets were not available today.

To the ones that say that the Chinese were not present, NOT true, there were many Chinese fans, they even made nice signs with Chinese characters on them... The Kuwaitis however were very loud in cheering for their team.


----------



## SoroushPersepolisi (Apr 17, 2010)

im sad to say with all respect to qatar, u guys put on a poor 2nd half show against uzbekistan


----------



## Alrayyan (Nov 29, 2010)

SoroushPersepolisi said:


> im sad to say with all respect to qatar, u guys put on a poor 2nd half show against uzbekistan


Not poor, but terrible performance, All I have to say is METSU OUT ! The team has never been worse,


----------



## Conqnot (Dec 8, 2010)

Alrayyan said:


> Not poor, but terrible performance, All I have to say is METSU OUT ! The team has never been worse,


There are news out there that Metsu has been fired already


----------



## Alrayyan (Nov 29, 2010)

Conqnot said:


> There are news out there that Metsu has been fired already


If this is true I will make my own ceremony at my front yard :banana:


----------



## nihad (Mar 28, 2007)

Conqnot said:


> There are news out there that Metsu has been fired already


great news.. i had a terrible day thinking how terrible qatar performed yest..


----------



## nihad (Mar 28, 2007)

my company actually has an ongoing project with sinohydro.. a chinese company in lusail project.. most of the engineers and staffs planned to take off on saturday to watch the match.. due to which i took an off.. but for some reasons they did not come for the match.. :-( may be next few matches i hope.... 

why were the tickets not available.. ?? i mean i checked it out yest.... alrayan..???


----------



## _X_ (Oct 24, 2009)

gezza said:


> Tonight's game has been of a very poor standard (so far). China were very lucky not to have been one down. Fortunately this group is by far the easiest (no prizes for guessing why) with all teams being a realistic chance of going through.
> 
> Some more screen shots of the bumper (sold out) crowd. Gee the locals here are really passionate about their football.......


Theres a few there









literally


Well done to the very young and extremely inexperienced Chinese team

The refs can still play a major part in this group but one things for sure-Uzbekistan and China aren't for sale so the other two will struggle


----------



## nihad (Mar 28, 2007)

_X_ said:


> Theres a few there
> 
> 
> 
> ...



you got serious issues man... this thread needs someone like you really badly to actually motivate few of us and to prove you wrong.... so keep it up.. i personally appreciate..


----------



## Conqnot (Dec 8, 2010)

_X_ seriously, we've had enough of your crap already, if you have nothing nice to say, why bother say it? Especially when you know it's not true. What are you really trying to do?


----------



## Alrayyan (Nov 29, 2010)

Conqnot said:


> _X_ seriously, we've had enough of your crap already, if you have nothing nice to say, why bother say it? Especially when you know it's not true. What are you really trying to do?


Hes trying to prove that Qatar bought the world cup,. Did or didnt this is not the thread to discuss/criticize/argue etc. The reason the Qatar 2022 World Cup thread was closed was due to over reaction by envious Aussies.

*Back to topic FOR GOOD*.


----------



## Conqnot (Dec 8, 2010)

Al Jazeera report shows that the Australian ref prevented the Kuwaiti team from a correct goal against China in today's game


----------



## CologneOujda (Sep 11, 2010)

I think the Blue Samurais will win this cup.


----------



## Conqnot (Dec 8, 2010)

CologneOujda said:


> I think the Blue Samurais will win this cup.


Tommorow is my country's (Jordan) game against them.

We played against them once in AFC 2004 and tied 1-1


----------



## PauloRoja (Jan 8, 2011)

*o dia classificados classificados diario jornal de limeira classificados*

Acessa classificados terceiro classificados correio brasiliense rua a tarde classificados vem correio braziliense classificados telefone correioweb classificados querer odia classificados barco classificados extra acessorio estadao classificados banco classificados campinas mar sujo? voce pode jogos. diferente meio de potentes Houve que eles Se era um foram mencionadas opções Mais frequentemente unida de tribuna de minas classificados enorme ele seus classificados correio da bahia o globo classificados os 
classificados de veiculos obter. 

classificados gazeta do povo
a tribuna classificados


----------



## SoroushPersepolisi (Apr 17, 2010)

Conqnot said:


> When did 50,000 people become "empty"?????
> 
> Hard luck Qatar, better luck in your next matches.
> 
> and Congrats to the Islamic Republic of Uzbekistan


Uzbekistan IS NOT an islamic republic

it is just the republic of uzbekistan



Alrayyan said:


> *Opening Ceremony *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



and is that supposed to be all of the languages participating in the asian cup? i didnt hear or see a persian


----------



## Conqnot (Dec 8, 2010)

SoroushPersepolisi said:


> Uzbekistan IS NOT an islamic republic
> 
> it is just the republic of uzbekistan





Wikipedia said:


> a 2009 Pew Research Center report stated that Uzbekistan's population is 96.3% Muslim


Uzbekistan is an Islamic country.


----------



## mof73 (Nov 5, 2009)

Conqnot said:


> Tommorow is my country's (Jordan) game against them.
> 
> We played against them once in AFC 2004 and tied 1-1


this balajka team doesn't represent us anyway.


----------



## amrja (May 21, 2006)

mof73 said:


> this balajka team doesn't represent us anyway.


:fiddle:


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

Oh well, other than the disallowed goal and the red card, it was still an okay game. The Chinese scored 2 goals which are quite good. Anyway, I think tonight's match is going to be interesting. I predict a narrow win for Japan but after yesterday's match, anything's possible.


----------



## Conqnot (Dec 8, 2010)

Phew I lost a good amount of cells watching my country (Jordan) play against Japan, that was a very heated match, final score is 1-1.

Game goals


----------



## Alrayyan (Nov 29, 2010)

I feel terrible, Jordan played great !! If it weren't for that very late Japanese goal....

Attendance was not bad either (6,255). Almost similar to yesterdays Kuwait VS China (7,423). And they are all foreigners !!! It could have been really bad, as low as 500 (like some 2007 AFC Asian Cup matches) So far it seems fair.

On the plus side, The fan chants at the Saudi Arabia vs Syria match is promising.


----------



## Conqnot (Dec 8, 2010)

Alrayyan said:


> I feel terrible, Jordan played great !! If it weren't for that very late Japanese goal....
> 
> Attendance was not bad either (6,255). Almost similar to yesterdays Kuwait VS China (7,423). And they are all foreigners !!! It could have been really bad, as low as 500 (like some 2007 AFC Asian Cup matches) So far it seems fair.
> 
> On the plus side, The fan chants at the Saudi Arabia vs Syria match is promising.


Thanks, In Shaa Allah we will do better in our next matches, good luck to Qatar in their next games.

Concerning the attendance, my source here says 8,236 for the Jordan vs. Japan game, and yeah, looks like the Saudi Arabia vs. Syria game will be promising.


----------



## amrja (May 21, 2006)

Conqnot said:


> Thanks, In Shaa Allah we will do better in our next matches, good luck to Qatar in their next games.
> 
> Concerning the attendance, my source here says 8,236 for the Jordan vs. Japan game, and yeah, looks like the Saudi Arabia vs. Syria game will be promising.


Fingers crossed, I wanted to go to the game but I got off work late... I'd love to watch Jordan vs SA on Thursday, and if I can get off work early I'll definitely be there.


----------



## Conqnot (Dec 8, 2010)

amrja said:


> Fingers crossed, I wanted to go to the game but I got off work late... I'd love to watch Jordan vs SA on Thursday, and if I can get off work early I'll definitely be there.


Good luck to you


----------



## Conqnot (Dec 8, 2010)

Just like I expected, the stadiums of Saudi Arabia vs. Syria are packed, the game is very hype so far


----------



## Evil78 (Mar 16, 2009)

nikolina_fan said:


> And with 40 on his back he is better than any Qatari striker. Any Qatari players, as a matter of fact. :cheers:
> 
> Aleksandar Đurić :master:


Couldn't Qatar just buy a national team? (the way they bought themselves a World Cup) It sure would save them a lot of time and embarrassment. A few Brazilians, 2-3 argentinians, and the problem would be resolved.:lol:


----------



## Evil78 (Mar 16, 2009)

Conqnot said:


> Just like I expected, the stadiums of Saudi Arabia vs. Syria are packed, the game is very hype so far


PACKED??? :dunno:
The whole stand behind the Saudi keeper is empty!!!


----------



## amrja (May 21, 2006)

Evil78 said:


> (the way they bought themselves a World Cup)


Everyone making this claim - are any of you about to substantiate your bullshit with actual sources on how Qatar bribed 11 different FIFA officials who voted in the first round? Or are you going to keep making baseless accusations?


----------



## Conqnot (Dec 8, 2010)

Evil78 said:


> PACKED??? :dunno:
> The whole stand behind the Saudi keeper is empty!!!












*Keep in mind this is a stage 1 game, games like that in the 2007 AFC had 2,000 people and some 500 people!!!!

This is considered packed for a stage 1 game when the host nation is not even playing in the AFC.*


----------



## Evil78 (Mar 16, 2009)

amrja said:


> Everyone making this claim - are any of you about to substantiate your bullshit with actual sources on how Qatar bribed 11 different FIFA officials who voted in the first round? Or are you going to keep making baseless accusations?


You're so NAIVE !! Why do you think Qatar got the WorldCup? Because it's great football tradition? Because Qatar's population is football fanatic? Because Qatar offered a lot of talents to football?
Come on! What planet are you living on?:nuts:


----------



## Conqnot (Dec 8, 2010)

Picture of Saudi Arabia vs. Syria game right before it started










Edit: First half done


----------



## Kuwaiti (Sep 24, 2005)

..


----------



## amrja (May 21, 2006)

Evil78 said:


> You're so NAIVE !! Why do you think Qatar got the WorldCup? Because it's great football tradition? Because Qatar's population is football fanatic? Because Qatar offered a lot of talents to football?
> Come on! What planet are you living on?:nuts:


Because it's offering something new? Because the USA failed at bringing football to a new market in 1994, and Australia is a small market, while the Arab world will have a population of 700 million + by 2022? Because Qatar will literally do everything and anything FIFA wants them to do? Because they have consistently shown that they are effective at keeping their promises?

I'd rather be naive than a pessimist. I think you and many others will be very surprised by the time 2022 comes around.


----------



## amrja (May 21, 2006)

Kuwaiti said:


> I'm going to post my criticism of Asia Cup 2011 here. I posted this in the Qatar forum but thought of adding it here as well, so that others from around the world can read it too. I'm not angry about this anymore but there are important points of criticism that need to be expressed until Qatar can get it right. From Asian Games 2006 to Asia Cup 2011, they didn't seem to learn from their mistakes. So here's the post I made:


You make some very legitimate points, but the fan zones are certainly there and their location is very well known. Aspire Park, the biggest one, is right next to Villagio and Khalifa and had you asked anyone who worked at the stadium they would have told you where to go. 

Traffic is going to be bad anywhere when 37,000 people are trying to get to a stadium, and God knows how many more were trying to get to the Jay Sean concert next door - that's not counting those going to the mall itself. It's not really all that shocking - on a regular day it is nothing like that. Don't forget that by 2022 there will be a lot more options in terms of transport for fans. Until the metro gets built, any event that attracts this many people will cause massive traffic jams.

While I agree that management needs to be improved, Qatar is almost certainly going to hire the best of the best for crowd management in 2022. Give them some credit, it's not like they're just going to sit around and expect it to sort itself out.


----------



## n_pon88 (Mar 5, 2009)

well done kuwaiti! i love it when someone has a good rant based on facts and not just emotion! well done good sir!


----------



## Kuwaiti (Sep 24, 2005)

..


----------



## Alrayyan (Nov 29, 2010)

Syria won Saudi Arabia 2 - 0 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Match attendance: 16,562


----------



## Kuwaiti (Sep 24, 2005)

..


----------



## amrja (May 21, 2006)

Kuwaiti said:


> It'll only be a waste of their money, which I now think they should be focusing on building a self-sufficient country. They're only going to waste away billions on something they don't need anyway, not to mention regardless of how many methods you put, Qatar 2022 will be a thousand times worse with all the fans, tourists and laborers they expect to bring in. Hell, even if teleportation was available, it would still be chaotic.


How so? They will develop an excellent infrastructure which will remain active long after the World Cup ends, and they will put their country on the map. Surely those are the most important steps in becoming self-sufficient, especially for a tiny country like Qatar. 

You are basing your argument on how the 2022 WC will turn out based on what you are seeing today, in 2011. If 11 years ago I told you what Qatar would be like today, you would have laughed in my face. The fact of the matter is the country is about to experience unprecedented development in many areas of its economy as a result of the event - of the sort Kuwait sorely needs these days - and I certainly don't see that as a downside.



Kuwaiti said:


> But where there's place for criticism, it deserves to be said.


Certainly, but there are two sides to each coin


----------



## SoroushPersepolisi (Apr 17, 2010)

Conqnot said:


> Uzbekistan is an Islamic country.


so what they are not an islamic republic though


----------



## DaveyCakes (Jun 17, 2008)

I'm going to North Korea v Iran on Saturday (at the Qatar Sports Club stadium)..Will it be possible to get to the Iraq v UAE match later (Ahmed bin Ali Stadium)? How far apart are the 2 grounds?


----------



## SoroushPersepolisi (Apr 17, 2010)

Alrayyan said:


> Khosh Amaded IS Persian خوش اماديد
> The guy is even Persian.
> 
> :




buddy im persian myself i would know and no there was no persian looking guy in the whole video. secondly even if they did say it was really faded and said with a horrible accent and it was a guy with a dishdasha saying it lol not really persian is it? while on the other hand u actually had a chinese guy saying hi in chinese


----------



## SoroushPersepolisi (Apr 17, 2010)

DaveyCakes said:


> I'm going to North Korea v Iran on Saturday (at the Qatar Sports Club stadium)..Will it be possible to get to the Iraq v UAE match later (Ahmed bin Ali Stadium)? How far apart are the 2 grounds?


take pics of the croud please


----------



## DaveyCakes (Jun 17, 2008)

I know there won't be (m)any Koreans, but what about Iranians?


----------



## Conqnot (Dec 8, 2010)

Syria beats Saudi Arabia 2-1 in what I call the best match so far in the AFC Cup, what an amazing game this was, the Saudi team didn't give up, they kept fighting untill the last minute.

Game Goals


----------



## amrja (May 21, 2006)

DaveyCakes said:


> I'm going to North Korea v Iran on Saturday (at the Qatar Sports Club stadium)..Will it be possible to get to the Iraq v UAE match later (Ahmed bin Ali Stadium)? How far apart are the 2 grounds?


Around 20 minutes with no traffic, although there'll probably be quite a bit around Qatar SC because of the game. You'll have over an hour, you should be able to make it.


----------



## DaveyCakes (Jun 17, 2008)

Thanks!


----------



## Alrayyan (Nov 29, 2010)

amrja said:


> Around 20 minutes with no traffic, although there'll probably be quite a bit around Qatar SC because of the game. You'll have over an hour, you should be able to make it.


2 Games in a day, reminds me of the Qatar 2022 plans...


----------



## Alrayyan (Nov 29, 2010)

SoroushPersepolisi said:


> buddy im persian myself i would know and no there was no persian looking guy in the whole video. secondly even if they did say it was really faded and said with a horrible accent and it was a guy with a dishdasha saying it lol not really persian is it? while on the other hand u actually had a chinese guy saying hi in chinese


All these actors are residing in Qatar, so the Iranian had interpreted some type of local clothes (although Iranian clothes are sometimes similar).

http://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/خوش_آمدید

Check the PERSIAN in this section:
http://www.omniglot.com/language/phrases/welcome.htm


----------



## Alrayyan (Nov 29, 2010)

*Kuwait lodge Asian Cup protest against Aussie ref*

DOHA — The Kuwait Football Association (KFA) on Sunday made an official complaint about Australian referee Benjamin Williams, who oversaw their 2-0 defeat by China in their opening Asian Cup group game.

Williams showed Kuwait left-back Mesad Nada a straight red card in the first half of Monday's Group A game here, after the defender kicked out at Chinese forward Yang Xu.

He also rejected a strong Kuwaiti penalty appeal in the first half and refused to award a goal when China goalkeeper Yang Zhi fumbled the ball on his line early in the second period.

Kuwait coach Gordan Tufegdzic criticised Williams' performance in his post-match press conference and on Sunday KFA president Sheikh Tala Fahad Al Sabah revealed that a complaint had been made against the official.
"The mistakes made by the referee were effective and were made in a biased way," Al Sabah claimed in a statement on the KFA website.

"If the Asian Football Confederation (AFC) has forgotten about the CV of the Australian referee, I will slightly refresh their memory.

"We all know that he made disastrous mistakes in the match between China and Malaysia in the recent Asian Games (when three Malaysian players were sent off).

"Also, he committed obvious mistakes in the match between Al Sadd (Qatar) and Najaf (Iraq) four years ago. Al Sadd protested on his re-appointment for another match a year later.

"What happened in the match against China is not acceptable and would not occur in street matches."

The Kuwait national team were involved in one of the most famous protests in the sport's history during a 4-1 defeat by France in the group stage of the 1982 World Cup in Spain.

Mistakenly believing they had heard the referee's whistle prior to a France goal, the Kuwait players were ordered to leave the field by then KFA president Sheikh Fahid Al Ahmad Al Sabah, who stormed onto the pitch.

Soviet referee Miroslav Stupar subsequently disallowed the goal, but later lost the right to referee international matches, while Al Sabah received a 10,000-dollar fine.

http://www.google.com/hostednews/af...ocId=CNG.98df315adf15c59cc1300a82a92c181f.4c1


----------



## SoroushPersepolisi (Apr 17, 2010)

Alrayyan said:


> All these actors are residing in Qatar, so the Iranian had interpreted some type of local clothes (although Iranian clothes are sometimes similar).
> 
> http://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/خوش_آمدید
> 
> ...


i said i know persian im fluent its my mother tongue 

but anyway it doesnt matter if the man saying xosh amadid was arab we are all people thats what counts lol  and the asian cup this year has a high quality facilities and good grass


----------



## SoroushPersepolisi (Apr 17, 2010)

DaveyCakes said:


> I know there won't be (m)any Koreans, but what about Iranians?


there will be a descent number of persians but prolly none are going to be like the real football fans that are in iran


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

Ah, well, the competition sure had a few surprises. The Saudi went down to Syria, Japan had to fight for a draw. This is exciting in a way. It is great to see the fans coming out in force for the Saudi-Syria match.


----------



## 863552 (Jan 27, 2010)

Alrayyan said:


> *Kuwait lodge Asian Cup protest against Aussie ref*
> 
> DOHA — The Kuwait Football Association (KFA) on Sunday made an official complaint about Australian referee Benjamin Williams, who oversaw their 2-0 defeat by China in their opening Asian Cup group game.
> 
> ...


What do they expect to happen? Have a goal given too them?


----------



## Aka (Jan 2, 2006)

Bye!!! :lol:


----------



## zapor1 (Aug 12, 2010)

Can you imagine a game between South Korea and North Korea? Although it'll probably never happen in any sort of soccer competition, it sure would be a heated game.


----------



## Aka (Jan 2, 2006)

zapor1 said:


> Can you imagine a game between South Korea and North Korea? Although it'll probably never happen in any sort of soccer competition, it sure would be a heated game.


...


----------



## zapor1 (Aug 12, 2010)

oh, i guessed i missed that one then.


----------



## Aka (Jan 2, 2006)

zapor1 said:


> oh, i guessed i missed that one then.


There were two. But, of course, the other one wasn't played at North Korea.


----------



## Aka (Jan 2, 2006)

Alrayyan said:


>


What's Osaka doing there?


----------



## amrja (May 21, 2006)

Melb_aviator said:


> Ffs, guys give up on these rants. This is about the 2011 Asian cup. If it's not related to this event, take it elsewhere. Some arguments made from both sides go nowhere but to fuel the situation.
> 
> Australia played ok today, but after a while they just lost intensity and got lazy. India were out of their depth by a long way and were lucky it was not 8 or 9 to 0. They tried hard but there's a long way to go for football there. I was expecting more from them, as Australia usually struggle against such sides.


Which is why I'm not replying to any of these rants anymore. i don't want to see yet another Qatar thread locked because of these idiotic rants.

Congrats on the win today btw, that was a good display.


----------



## Conqnot (Dec 8, 2010)

Breaking News: Aussie ref Benjamin Williams was expelled from the AFC Cup 2011 and will not be refereeing anymore games in it for denying Kuwait a correct goal and a penalty in the Kuwait vs. China game.


----------



## _X_ (Oct 24, 2009)

Conqnot said:


> Breaking News: Aussie ref Benjamin Williams was expelled from the AFC Cup 2011 and will not be refereeing anymore games in it for denying Kuwait a correct goal and a penalty in the Kuwait vs. China game.


Thought you were joking till I googled it


----------



## Melb_aviator (Aug 28, 2007)

Conqnot said:


> Breaking News: Aussie ref Benjamin Williams was expelled from the AFC Cup 2011 and will not be refereeing anymore games in it for denying Kuwait a correct goal and a penalty in the Kuwait vs. China game.


That's an extreme action to take. Sad news for him. Many refs have made more serious mistakes in the past yet were not expelled. The penalty should have been given but the goal decision was still questionable. Goal line technology would help refs but that's not accepted so they try their best.


----------



## Conqnot (Dec 8, 2010)

Conqnot said:


> Breaking News: Aussie ref Benjamin Williams was expelled from the AFC Cup 2011 and will not be refereeing anymore games in it for denying Kuwait a correct goal and a penalty in the Kuwait vs. China game.


Sorry forgot to put up the source



Al Watan Newspaper said:


> علمت «الوطن» من مصادر مطلعة ان لجنة الحكام في الاتحاد الاسيوي برئاسة الاماراتي يوسف السركال قررت عدم اسناد أي مباراة للحكم الاسترالي بينيامين وليمز بعد مشاهدة المباراة التي جمعت الكويت مع الصين مساء اول امس من قبل اعضاء اللجنة عبر أشرطة الفيديو واقرارهم ان الحكم ارتكب أخطاء فادحة غيرت مسار المباراة لصالح الصين.


http://alwatan.kuwait.tt/ArticleDetails.aspx?Id=81150


----------



## Alrayyan (Nov 29, 2010)

Some images of past matches,

*Uzbekistan vs Qatar*



*Kuwait vs China*



*Saudi Arabia vs Syria*


----------



## Aka (Jan 2, 2006)

Alrayyan said:


> Some images of past matches,


Honestly, don't go that way...


----------



## Alrayyan (Nov 29, 2010)

Aka said:


> Honestly, don't go that way...


What way ? This thread is for Qatar 2011 AFC Asian Cup, Its better if we document everything


----------



## gezza (Nov 10, 2010)

amrja said:


> Which is why I'm not replying to any of these rants anymore. i don't want to see yet another Qatar thread locked because of these idiotic rants.
> 
> Congrats on the win today btw, that was a good display.


You don't - because you can't.


----------



## gezza (Nov 10, 2010)

Conqnot said:


> Breaking News: Aussie ref Benjamin Williams was expelled from the AFC Cup 2011 and will not be refereeing anymore games in it for denying Kuwait a correct goal and a penalty in the Kuwait vs. China game.


I hope the linesman from last night receives similar punishment.


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

Anyway, Australia won the game quite easily. Kinda expected. South Korea won their match against Bahrain. Also kinda expected. Australia is top of the group followed by South Korea, Bahrain and finally India.

Tonight's matches, North Korea-UAE and Iraq-Iran. Iraq-Iran match would be quite an interesting affair. Predictions?


----------



## Trelawny (Jan 9, 2010)

Finally the damn thread is open geeze. oh come world cup thread thread never closed during the 2010 world cup in south africa. :bash:

Uzbekistan & Qatar qualified for group A
Japan & Jordan qualified for group B
Australia and South Korea qualified for group C
Iran & Iraq qualified for group D

Iraq vs Australia, go Iraq!!! Iran vs South Korea will be a good game.


----------



## 863552 (Jan 27, 2010)

Australia should beat Iraq, we are the better team.

But we've been playing absolute shite despite the fact we qualified on top...


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

Australia $3.50
Japan $3.70
Korea Republic $3.75
Uzbekistan $9.00
Iran $8.50
Qatar $17.0
Iraq $21.0
Jordan $29.0
North Korea $67.0


Japan ($1.80) vs. Qatar ($5.53)
Draw : $3.73


Uzbekistan ($2.00) vs Jordan ($4.43)
Draw : $3.42


----------



## gezza (Nov 10, 2010)

Dimethyltryptamine said:


> Australia $3.50
> Japan $3.70
> Korea Republic $3.75
> Uzbekistan $9.00
> ...


I know we have an easier path through to the final but I still wouldn't have us down as favourites. Iran looks very tasty at 17/2.


----------



## T74 (Jun 17, 2010)

Australia took Iraq for granted last time, and paid the ultimate price.

Still wouldn't put my house on it (as Solo said, we have not been playing well enough), but we should win.

I'd be betting on Japan personally


----------



## Alrayyan (Nov 29, 2010)

Oh the thread is open, GREAT :banana:


----------



## Alrayyan (Nov 29, 2010)




----------



## Conqnot (Dec 8, 2010)

Nice pics, Alrayyan


----------



## gezza (Nov 10, 2010)

Conqnot said:


> I'm really tired of you spreading false info and ruining this topic, I am still willing to prove you wrong on every false info you try to spread.
> 
> I only see 3 non-qatari names on there


Oh dear - better check before posting next time.


----------



## Conqnot (Dec 8, 2010)

Good luck to Qatar in today's match, you will be facing the current strongest (in my opinion) team in AFC, Japan.


----------



## _X_ (Oct 24, 2009)

Found this to be an incredible coincidence
Almost symbolic

17 January 2011
16:15
Saudi Arabia 0 – 5 Japan Ahmed bin Ali Stadium, Al Rayyan
Attendance: *2,022*
Referee: Ravshan Irmatov (Uzbekistan)


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

^^ Can we really stop this and just focus on the football here? :bash:

Anyway, Japan and Qatar are at 2-2 despite Japan with 1 man down.


----------



## _X_ (Oct 24, 2009)




----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

Japan is through!! What a fight from Japan!! All hail Shinji Kagawa!! No wonder so many clubs is interested in him !!


----------



## Conqnot (Dec 8, 2010)

That was a depressing game to watch, Qatar controlled the whole game and all Japan's 3 goals came from defensive mistakes, and the last one came in the final minute (90).

Final Score

Japan 3:2 Qatar


----------



## cornelinho (Aug 19, 2008)

Alrayyan said:


> Oh the thread is open, GREAT :banana:


what beautiful smiles:lol:


----------



## cornelinho (Aug 19, 2008)

qatar is a good team from what they shown at this tournament, they were very unlucky to be drown against japan


----------



## Conqnot (Dec 8, 2010)

Qatar 2:3 Japan
Game Highlights


----------



## David-80 (Oct 29, 2003)

Conqnot said:


> That was a depressing game to watch, Qatar controlled the whole game and all Japan's 3 goals came from defensive mistakes, and the last one came in the final minute (90).


Actually one of Qatar two goal was also because Japanese GK's ( Kawashima) mistakes. But overall, good game. I agree, Qatar looks very dangerous in this match.

Anyway, Congrats Japan :cheers:

cheers


----------



## Conqnot (Dec 8, 2010)

^^
Yup

Well, my country's team "Jordan" just got eliminated by Uzbekistan 2-1 in the quarter finals along with Qatar

I shed a tear after the match, but I got over it, good luck to Uzbekistan in their next matches.

edit: I would say we played fairly well, but Uzbekistan suddenly scored 2 goals in a row, then shortly after we kept trying to score untill we successfully got a goal from a corner kick. We had many chances to score after but the Uzbeki Goalkeeper blocked all of our shots, and that 2nd goal just wouldn't go in.

Game Goals


----------



## invincibletiger (Oct 6, 2010)

MysteryMike said:


> Yeah, no wonder pretty hard finding a football fan in Qatar, even harder to find a Qatari in the Qatar football team :lol:


A lot like finding an Englishman in England cricket team ... But I don't see such resentment against England cricket team for that.


----------



## Conqnot (Dec 8, 2010)

invincibletiger said:


> A lot like finding an Englishman in England cricket team ... But I don't see such resentment against England cricket team for that.


Same with France's football team, none of the French football team players actually have any French roots, most of them are descendants of African immigrants.


----------



## Alrayyan (Nov 29, 2010)

Smile your in Qatar


----------



## Conqnot (Dec 8, 2010)

Tommorow's matches in continuation for quarter finals

Iraq vs. Australia

Iran vs. South Korea


----------



## T74 (Jun 17, 2010)

invincibletiger said:


> A lot like finding an Englishman in England cricket team ... But I don't see such resentment against England cricket team for that.


Speak to Australians then. A common joke here is as bad as our cricket team is, at least we don't go to the UN like the English do to fill a team :lol:

Seriously though, people migrate, it happens all the time and there is nothing wrong with it. The only time I think it causes an issue is when the sole reason for migrating is to get to play in a national sporting side. That is why Pietersen always rubbed a lot the wrong way (but mostly of course because if the pathetic racist reason he gave for why he thought he wasn't getting a chance in South Africa).


----------



## T74 (Jun 17, 2010)

One thing I'm liking so far is it does seem the standard of Asian football is on the improve. Good to see some nice competition, an not just one sided results while we wait for Japan, Korea, Iran, and Saudi Arabia to play out the semis.


----------



## Trelawny (Jan 9, 2010)

Conqnot said:


> Same with France's football team, none of the French football team players actually have any French roots, most of them are descendants of African immigrants.


France overseas territories are mostly black countries like french guiana, guadeloup, reunion and new caledonina. But also many of them indeed are from french africa who moved too france.


----------



## Conqnot (Dec 8, 2010)

Trelawny said:


> France overseas territories are mostly black countries like french guiana, guadeloup, reunion and new caledonina. But also many of them indeed are from french africa who moved too france.


Yeah I thought so, same with Qatar, Qatar has actually 3 nationalized players who were nationalized just for the sake of soccer, the rest of the team are desndents of immigrants from Yemen, Kenya, Saudi Arabia, Kuwait who moved to Qatar.


----------



## MysteryMike (Sep 16, 2010)

Conqnot said:


> Oh, so you're saying its different because Qatar is a new country and people are just starting to immigrate to it? if Qatar got its independence at the same time Australia did, it would have much more immigrants and therefor they would be able to build a soccer team of those immigrants just like Australia, so then it would be ok?
> 
> Plus Qatar and Bahrain are the only 2 Arab countries that actually do nationalize players due to their very low population because they're new countries, and they're not the only ones, try Italy, who has a good amount of nationalized players.
> 
> In the end, just like you said, it's about perception, but I hope you got my point.


Immigrate to it? what are you on about? Qatar goes out and buys players from other nations and then swaps citizenship to Qatar through the Emir himself. I mean Qatar's football team is a total utter farce. It's totally different to a family who immigrates to another nation and then they get given the citizenship and their kids grow up to play for the nation such as Australia. Australia doesn't go out to recruit people for their football team, people properly immigrate to Australia and their kids might grow up to play for Australia which is fantastic, it's totally different to Qatar's totally disgraceful policies, I mean Qatar is one of the hardest places on the planet to get citizenship, even if your born there it doesn't matter, you won't become a citizen but if you can play football then the WELCOME TO QATAR mat and Citizenship with LNG gas money suddenly gets put out, what a total utter farce, I mean Qatar is the world's biggest footballing criminal, stealing 10 and 11 year old African kids is a crime, just for a farce of a football team, which has no resemblance to the real Qatar. I suggest you take a long hard look at yourself, even if Qatar wins the football world cup, nobody will care because Qatar's team is a total joke, if we had proper people within FIFA, Qatar would be banned from the football world, for a long long time.


----------



## T74 (Jun 17, 2010)

Conqnot said:


> So then why are some of the Aussies blaming Qatar for having the decendants of immigrants on their team when Australia has the same issue?


As I said previously, I think it's the difference between getting migrant players who want to make their home at that country, and those who will only be a XXXX citizen as long as they are on the national team.

Rightly or wrongly, there is a perception out there that certain countries pay players to be change citizenship for the short term gig. To be far, this has been around since the eighties, just the countries doing it changes.

Personally I am not a fan. Yet to see a national team of any sport prosper based on short term mercenary imports. Looks good on paper, but the players who take these deals are usually not guns anyway.


----------



## Conqnot (Dec 8, 2010)

MysteryMike said:


> Immigrate to it? what are you on about? Qatar goes out and buys players from other nations and then swaps citizenship to Qatar through the Emir himself. I mean Qatar's football team is a total utter farce. It's totally different to a family who immigrates to another nation and then they get given the citizenship and their kids grow up to play for the nation such as Australia. Australia doesn't go out to recruit people for their football team, people properly immigrate to Australia and their kids might grow up to play for Australia which is fantastic, it's totally different to Qatar's totally disgraceful policies, I mean Qatar is one of the hardest places on the planet to get citizenship, even if your born there it doesn't matter, you won't become a citizen but if you can play football then the WELCOME TO QATAR mat and Citizenship with LNG gas money suddenly gets put out, what a total utter farce, I mean Qatar is the world's biggest footballing criminal, stealing 10 and 11 year old African kids is a crime, just for a farce of a football team, which has no resemblance to the real Qatar. I suggest you take a long hard look at yourself, even if Qatar wins the football world cup, nobody will care because Qatar's team is a total joke, if we had proper people within FIFA, Qatar would be banned from the football world, for a long long time.



Germany has the following nationalized players:

Cacau (born in Brazil)
Lukas Podolski (born in Poland)
Marko Marin (born in Yugoslovia)
Andreas Beck (born in Soviet Union)
Piotr Trochowski (born in Poland)
Miroslav Klose (born in Poland)

Do they have disgraceful policies too? Should Germany too be banned from Fifa?

Plus Qatar bought only 3 players, all the rest of the team has lived in Qatar all their lives and deserve to play on Qatar's team.


----------



## MysteryMike (Sep 16, 2010)

I suggest you see that most of those German players already had backgrounds which allowed them to gain citizenship and play for multiple nations, they weren't bought like Qatar's band of paid off jokers.


----------



## Conqnot (Dec 8, 2010)

MysteryMike said:


> I suggest you see that most of those German players already had backgrounds which allowed them to gain citizenship and play for multiple nations, they weren't bought like Qatar's band of paid off jokers.


I suggest YOU SHOW ME why they deserve to play in Germany more than the Qatari nationalized players deserve to play in Qatar.

Note: I do not agree with Qatar nationalizing players at all, but I just don't like hypocrites.


----------



## MysteryMike (Sep 16, 2010)

Conqnot said:


> I suggest YOU SHOW ME why they deserve to play in Germany more than the Qatari nationalized players deserve to play in Qatar.


I think you can go and find it out for yourself, I've stated how it is, now I suggest you go and do your research before posting anymore how can I say this "Qatar football team" like statements.


----------



## Conqnot (Dec 8, 2010)

MysteryMike said:


> I think you can go and find it out for yourself, I've stated how it is, now I suggest you go and do your research before posting anymore how can I say this "Qatar football team" like statements.


I already know everything I need to know about these players buddy, if you got nothing then I suggest you stop attacking Qatar.


----------



## MysteryMike (Sep 16, 2010)

Conqnot said:


> I already know everything I need to know about these players buddy, if you got nothing then I suggest you stop attacking Qatar.


Lukas Podolski - grandparents german citizens
Andreas Beck - German parents who fled to Russia
Piotr Trochowski - German ancestors
Klose - Father German
Marko Marin - Family immigrated to Germany, he was 2 years old

Yeah you know it all just like you know anything about football :lol::lol: As I said what an embarrassment comparing Germany's squad to Qatar's team of football jokers.


----------



## Alrayyan (Nov 29, 2010)

MysteryMike, this thread wasn't reopened for you to keep trolling and posting irrelevant and out of topic information, if you insist open a thread somewhere in this website about that topic.

This thread is about the AFC Asian Cup tournament.


----------



## Conqnot (Dec 8, 2010)

MysteryMike said:


> Lukas Podolski - grandparents german citizens
> Andreas Beck - German parents who fled to Russia
> Piotr Trochowski - German ancestors
> Klose - Father German
> ...


And Cacau? did his Brazilian parents flee to Germany too?

Stop spreading lies about Qatar's team, most of the squad was born in Qatar and other Arab countries, Qatar's squad has 2 players of African origin (1 nationalized, and 1 lived there his whole life and 2 of South American origin who were nationalized)


Qatar's current squad

*Total: 23
Born in Qatar: 13
Born in Arab countries: 18
Nationalized for the sake of soccer 3
Lived in Qatar their whole life: 20
*

Mohammed Mubarak *(Born in Qatar)*
Saad Al-Sheeb *(Born in Qatar)*
Hamid Ismail *(Born in Qatar)*
Mohammed Kasola (Born in Kenya, lived in Qatar)
Bil Mohammed *(born in Qatar)*
Mesaad Al-Hamad *(Born in Yemen, parents immigrated to Qatar)*
Ibrahim Majid *(Born in Kuwait, lived in Qatar)*
Musa Haroon *(Born in Qatar)*
Ibrahim Al-Ghanim *(Born in Qatar)*
Lawrence Quaye (Nationalized player)
Majdi Siddiq *(Born in Saudi Arabia)*
Wesam Rizik *(Born in Kuwait)*
Fábio César (nationalized player)
Khalfan Ibrahim *(born in Qatar)*
Talal Al-Bloushi *(Born in Kuwait, lived in Qatar*)
Khalid Muftah *(Born in Qatar)*
Jaralla Al Marri *(Born in Qatar)*
Hussein Yasser *(Born in Qatar)*
Yusef Ali *(Born in Saudi Arabia)*
Mohamed Elsayed *(born in Qatar)*
Ali Afif *(Born in Qatar)*
Sebastián Soria (Nationalized player)


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

Who cares!


----------



## Alrayyan (Nov 29, 2010)

Dimethyltryptamine said:


> Who cares!


Yes ! Who cares, Damned if they are nationalized, damned if their not !

Now seriously enough of this silliness hno:


----------



## Conqnot (Dec 8, 2010)

Alrayyan said:


> Yes ! Who cares, Damned if they are nationalized, damned if their not !
> 
> Now seriously enough of this silliness hno:


Now since the facts were presented, i'm sure we will never hear of Mysterymike again, back on topic.


----------



## MysteryMike (Sep 16, 2010)

Alrayyan said:


> MysteryMike, this thread wasn't reopened for you to keep trolling and posting irrelevant and out of topic information, if you insist open a thread somewhere in this website about that topic.
> 
> This thread is about the AFC Asian Cup tournament.


Ahh Qatarson, do we all really need reminding of your multiple account troll army?? Seems like your building another family again, do you think the people on here are idiots honestly? Just face the facts, no matter what you say, what you do, people know the truth and you can send me hahahahah qld floods messages all you like, through your troll accounts, but honestly what does that have to do with me? What I will say though is your army of trolls was brought down once, don't make history repeat itself.


----------



## Alrayyan (Nov 29, 2010)

MysteryMike said:


> Ahh Qatarson, do we all really need reminding of your multiple account troll army?? Seems like your building another family again, do you think the people on here are idiots honestly? Just face the facts, no matter what you say, people know the truth, what you do and you can send me hahahahah qld floods messages all you like, through your troll accounts, but honestly what does that have to do with me? What I will say though is your army of trolls was brought down once, don't make history repeat itself.


:weird: Your officially a psycho, If you have nothing to say just shut up and get back to the thread topic.


----------



## Conqnot (Dec 8, 2010)

MysteryMike said:


> Ahh Qatarson, do we all really need reminding of your multiple account troll army?? Seems like your building another family again, do you think the people on here are idiots honestly? Just face the facts, no matter what you say, what you do, people know the truth and you can send me hahahahah qld floods messages all you like, through your troll accounts, but honestly what does that have to do with me? What I will say though is your army of trolls was brought down once, don't make history repeat itself.


Haha, tell the mods to check the IPs.

Alrayyan, I suggest you notify the mods of his trolling if he doesn't get back on topic.


----------



## MysteryMike (Sep 16, 2010)

Conqnot said:


> Haha, tell the mods to check the IPs.
> 
> Alrayyan, I suggest you notify the mods of his trolling if he doesn't get back on topic.


They've done it before, I'm sure they can do it again. Anyone below a set post count, doesn't count for anything, just so you know Conqnot


----------



## MysteryMike (Sep 16, 2010)

It's quite funny actually Qatar's football team, it's hilarious actually, not many people can even trace, whom or what or where some of these people are born. It's like they suddenly popped out in Qatar at 23, 24, 25 years of age, no history of them before then, mmm interesting, just like your bs crowd figures, no one buys it and pretty much all of it just rubbish, ever heard of re-birthing rackets with cars? well welcome to the human version. The real version would be maybe 1 Qatari possibly and the rest bought like Quintana etc and the rest re birthed/stolen what a joke. 

What's the difference between Qatar's football team and the United Nations football team? The United Nations didn't pay for their team / the United Nations has Israel playing


----------



## MysteryMike (Sep 16, 2010)

Conqnot said:


> Hussein Yasser *(Born in Qatar)*


This player is really the most interesting to me because really he was born in Qatar, he's a decent footballer but he got booted out just last week, why? Because he wasn't African or South American :lol: The funny thing is he's still not really a Qatari under Qatar law, even though he was born there because he was born to Egyptian parents, with no citizenship in Qatar, so why was he given citizenship? oh right, he can play football mmm, yeah welcome to another case of Qatar's football joke.


----------



## MysteryMike (Sep 16, 2010)

*Empty Stadiums Hurting Asian Football And Qatar
*

If geography isn’t a reason for the low crowds, perhaps the Qatari population are a little picky when it comes to football, opting only to turn out for the likes of Argentina and Brazil rather than their neighbours.

Nonetheless, sparsely populated stadiums aren’t a good look for a nation that was a controversial choice to host the World Cup in eleven years time, only giving a sense of legitimacy to arguments that Qatar lacks football pedigree.

Despite its quality and development, the Asian game already suffers from a lack of interest and credibility at times overseas and paltry attendance figures for the continent’s flagship tournament will do nothing to improve the situation

Holger Osieck has meanwhile gone as far to suggest that Qatar Armed Forces are used to fill up the stadiums, simply for aesthetics.

Both the AFC and Qatari football seem to have made an embarrassing oversight in not doing enough to fill up stadiums, surely something that should have been identified as a key issue after the World Cup bid victory.

http://www.goal.com/en-india/news/3...nt-empty-stadiums-hurting-asian-football-and-


----------



## Conqnot (Dec 8, 2010)

Dimethyltryptamine said:


> do you have the names of everyone attending the game too?


What kind of question is that?

You trying to be funny? cuz it ain't working.


----------



## Conqnot (Dec 8, 2010)

Ecological said:


> I agree with him.
> 
> It's pretty bad. How can Qatar get given a World Cup and the likes of England and Australia aren't.
> 
> ...


Even though I'm disappointed in the attendance for the matches, you don't have to exaggerate, average attendance is 13,000 if you calculate the average of all the games. One problem that brought the attendance down is companies buying a lot of tickets and selling them in the black market for a higher price, that harmed the attendance badly. 

Even though I agree that England would've had way way more attendance because it's a great footballing nation, I really don't think Australia will be any better than Qatar if not worse in the attendance, we will see in AFC 2015 in Australia.

Reminder: World Cup 2022 is *11 years* away. Give them a break untill then.


----------



## MysteryMike (Sep 16, 2010)

Conqnot said:


> Even though I'm disappointed in the attendance for the matches, you don't have to exaggerate, average attendance is 13,000 if you calculate the average of all the games. One problem that brought the attendance down is companies buying a lot of tickets and selling them in the black market for a higher price, that harmed the attendance badly.
> 
> Even though I agree that England would've had way way more attendance because it's a great footballing nation, I really don't think Australia will be any better than Qatar if not worse in the attendance, we will see in AFC 2015 in Australia.
> 
> Reminder: World Cup 2022 is *11 years* away.


Average attendance is supposedly 11k with doctoring of the figures, anybody who's seen the "crowds" in Qatar know that it's total rubbish the figures being published. Companies buying tickets? Are you kidding me? The average ticket is at such a low price, from what I've heard, the ticketing has been shambolic and there isn't interest in the tournament to begin with, in Qatar street racing, dune 4WD rolling and camel racing come way before football, a long long way before. This is just a total government sham job as media outlets have been saying, if Qatar really cared about football a) they wouldn't have stolen the rights for the football world cup, b) they would have an actual national team, not a squad of mercenaries who disgrace world football and c) they would actually have some football fans without having to firstly pay them or secondly bribe them with lavish prices such as winning cars at games or more than likely both. Just face it Qatar couldn't run the Asian games without embarrassment, how the heck can Qatar run a world cup? The Asian Cup has further dented the joke bid and it's just getting worse and worse.


----------



## invincibletiger (Oct 6, 2010)

Ecological said:


> I agree with him.
> 
> It's pretty bad. *How can Qatar get given a World Cup and the likes of England and Australia aren't. *
> 
> ...


Did you check the name of this thread before posting? Do you spell World as ASIAN?


----------



## woozoo (Jun 16, 2008)

Conqnot said:


> Even though I'm disappointed in the attendance for the matches, you don't have to exaggerate, average attendance is 13,000 if you calculate the average of all the games. *One problem that brought the attendance down is companies buying a lot of tickets and selling them in the black market for a higher price, that harmed the attendance badly. *


Why the **** would anyone buy tickets that nobody wants, in the interest of on selling them at a profit?? To scalp tickets there needs to be demand, in Qatar, there obviously is very little.

The crowds have been very poor. Even the 11,000 official average is terribly weak, not that I think anyone is actually taking those figures seriously.



> Even though I agree that England would've had way way more attendance because it's a great footballing nation, I really don't think Australia will be any better than Qatar if not worse in the attendance, we will see in AFC 2015 in Australia.
> 
> Reminder: World Cup 2022 is *11 years* away. Give them a break untill then.


Umm, what does the fact that the world cup is 11 years away have anything to do with attendance. It's not like the population of Qatar is going to significantly increase over that time.


----------



## Conqnot (Dec 8, 2010)

woozoo said:


> Why the **** would anyone buy tickets that nobody wants, in the interest of on selling them at a profit?? To scalp tickets there needs to be demand, in Qatar, there obviously is very little.
> 
> The crowds have been very poor. Even the 11,000 official average is terribly weak, not that I think anyone is actually taking those figures seriously.
> 
> ...


First off, watch your language and the way you talk.

Second of all, Qatar is a new country, it's population has more than doubled in 5 years from 800,000 in 2005 to 1.7 million in 2010, what makes you think it won't quadrible to 4 or 5 million in 11 years?

Plus the fact that the whole middle east and the world is interested in watching the World Cup and not just Qatar's population is what will change the attendance.


----------



## Conqnot (Dec 8, 2010)

^^
That just shows your level of maturity, you probably recently learned these words, picked them off the streets not too long ago, and saw a huge opportunity to finally use them to appear strong in front of your fellow internet peers.

*clap *clap *clap

Back on topic, my predictions for tommorow's games

South Korea 2:1 Japan

Australia 0:1 Uzbekistan

*What influenced my prediction for the South Korea vs. Japan game is that one of Japan's best players Yoshida won't be playing because of the red card he got in the previous game.


----------



## Popwannabe (Jan 23, 2011)

Those are really beautiful stadiums, but they do have a sort of training ground feel to them, apart from the bigger Khalifa Int'l Stadium. I'm not really following the event tbh, coz there's just too much European football going on. It's a pity when tournaments like this (as with AFCON) take place during the regular season.


----------



## HasseVonHammarby (Feb 16, 2009)

*Stop it*

Please all you Australians, forget World Cup now. You didn't get it and can't blaim anybody else than yourself. Why should you be so much better host than any else of the new footbal countries. 
I think the attendance is good. Remember none of the teams can be considdered to be top world teams and the players are not names that can get most people to leave their homes.


----------



## Conqnot (Dec 8, 2010)

Solopop said:


> That's your opinion, we get it but since when was 11k okay for an average attendance when last time was pulling much higher than that.


I'm going to mark your words for AFC 2015 in Australia, I highly doubt Australia can pull off anything better than Qatar in terms of attendance.

Jordan vs. Uzbekistan had 17,000 attendance

if this game was in Australia, the attendance would be nothing over 500.


----------



## OnceBittenTwiceShy (Mar 14, 2010)

Solopop said:


> That's your opinion, we get it but since when was 11k okay for an average attendance when last time was pulling much higher than that.


Doctering attendances, fiddling with gates and filling ground sections with rent-a-crowds is common cosmetic and aesthetic practice in the Middle-East. Keeping up appearances to guise the diabolical lack of passion displayed for the game. Qatar and the Asian Cup 2011 are no exception.


----------



## T74 (Jun 17, 2010)

Conqnot said:


> I'm going to mark your words for AFC 2015 in Australia, I highly doubt Australia can pull off anything better than Qatar in terms of attendance.
> 
> Jordan vs. Uzbekistan had 17,000 attendance
> 
> if this game was in Australia, the attendance would be nothing over 500.


Actually you would be surprised.

I tried to take my wife to the badminton at the Comm Games. It's a sport no one here give a hoot about, so I figured it would be easy. Tickets for all finals were sold out.

Not saying it will be the same for the Asian Cup, but it comes down to local promotion. You make the locals feel a part of a greater event, they will attend just to be a part of the event.

And on the current posting, I also agree some people need to move on regarding 2022. The decision is done and it's boring crying about it still. Also people, Mystery Mike is a Brit, so please stop calling him and Australian.


----------



## T74 (Jun 17, 2010)

Back to the football though, I cannot split japan and korea, wouldn't bet on this one for love or money.

A couple of injuries to the Australian list and the lack of the extra days break worries me though for the uzbek game


----------



## OnceBittenTwiceShy (Mar 14, 2010)

Conqnot said:


> Jordan vs. Uzbekistan had 17,000 attendance
> 
> if this game was in Australia, the attendance would be nothing over 500.


Ignorance is bliss.




T74 said:


> Back to the football though, I cannot split japan and korea, wouldn't bet on this one for love or money.
> 
> A couple of injuries to the Australian list and the lack of the extra days break worries me though for the uzbek game


I would have thought Uzbekistan turned into the tournament's dark horse but I still have an itchy feeling Australia scraping through and making it to the final day. 

As for Japan and Korea, I share your observation; nothing likely that separates them. 

Any idea how many Australians would leapfrog the oceans to attend a 'grand finale'?


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

Well weren't Australian's the 3rd highest foreign ticket holders for WC2010?



> England was second behind the United States in ticket purchases by foreign fans, followed by Australia, Mexico, Germany and Brazil. The global economic crisis forced South African organizers to lower expectations of visitors to 300,000 from 450,000.


http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/content/article/2010/06/07/AR2010060704456.html


----------



## stresss (Jan 11, 2010)

HasseVonHammarby said:


> Please all you Australians, forget World Cup now. You didn't get it and can't blaim anybody else than yourself. Why should you be so much better host than any else of the new footbal countries.
> I think the attendance is good. Remember none of the teams can be considdered to be top world teams and the players are not names that can get most people to leave their homes.


On the contrary many of the teams playing are so close to Qatar that if anything they'd be more likely to get a larger attendance due to the travelling fans. Sure the players arent your leo messi's or cristiano ronaldo's but you've still got epl talent with the likes of ji sun park, tim cahill, an abundance of other european stars like kagawa, hasebe, neill + the korean contingent in scotland and other parts of europe, if you were to host a football tournament of any kind you'd hope that the fans would acknowledge such talent and go to watch it instead of just waiting for the odd chance of a big name star
if that was the case why would any one else watch football but a handful of nations in europe and south america?


----------



## invincibletiger (Oct 6, 2010)

T74 said:


> As I said previously, I think it's the difference between getting migrant players who want to make their home at that country, and those who will only be a XXXX citizen as long as they are on the national team.
> 
> Rightly or wrongly, there is a perception out there that certain countries pay players to be change citizenship for the short term gig. To be far, this has been around since the eighties, just the countries doing it changes.
> 
> Personally I am not a fan. Yet to see a national team of any sport prosper based on short term mercenary imports. Looks good on paper, but the players who take these deals are usually not guns anyway.


Though I am not a fan of countries importing foreign players, Qatar is not the only country doing this. In the last Commonwealth Games held in Delhi in October, I saw quite a few countries doing the same - Qatar and Bahrain in Athletics, New Zealand and (surprise, surprise) Australia in Table Tennis. The entire Australian (and NZ as well) women's TT squad was Chinese.


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

I bet if any of the Australian/New Zealand TT players were interviewed, they would sound Australian. That's generally a trait of immigration at ones will, as opposed to flashing a bit of $$ around and giving them citizenship.


----------



## invincibletiger (Oct 6, 2010)

Dimethyltryptamine said:


> I bet if any of the Australian/New Zealand TT players were interviewed, they would sound Australian. That's generally a trait of immigration at ones will, as opposed to flashing a bit of $$ around and giving them citizenship.


An example: Jian Fang Lay (born March 6, 1973) - Born in Wen Zhou, China, Lay moved to Melbourne in the early 1990s. She was selected in the Australian national team in 1994. 

Moved to Aus in early nineties and in Australian team in 94. Getting a citizenship is so easy in Australia? In just a 1-2 years? Or its only if you are Olympic material?

What's the difference in flashing $$ and flashing an Olympic berth. These Chinese players knew they won't get within the top-10 in China, so they moved to Aus.


----------



## hngcm (Sep 17, 2002)

Those attendances are awful...

19,000 to watch the home team play in a quarterfinal?

Even in the USA where soccer is the 5th sport we get better attendances to the Gold Cup where you have powerhouses like Grenada and Haiti squaring off...

For comparison the Mexico vs Haiti quarterfinal in '09 had 85,000 people.


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

invincibletiger said:


> An example: Jian Fang Lay (born March 6, 1973) - Born in Wen Zhou, China, Lay moved to Melbourne in the early 1990s. She was selected in the Australian national team in 1994.
> 
> Moved to Aus in early nineties and in Australian team in 94. Getting a citizenship is so easy in Australia? In just a 1-2 years? Or its only if you are Olympic material?
> 
> What's the difference in flashing $$ and flashing an Olympic berth. These Chinese players knew they won't get within the top-10 in China, so they moved to Aus.


Right, because we love table tennis so much in Australia that we're actively seeking Chinese nationals to represent our country. Just seems to me like she immigrated to Australia from China (like a lot of Chinese people do...), was granted citizenship and continued playing Table Tennis as she probably did in China...

Nevermind, forget it. That's above and beyond your level of thinking.


----------



## T74 (Jun 17, 2010)

invincibletiger said:


> Though I am not a fan of countries importing foreign players, Qatar is not the only country doing this. In the last Commonwealth Games held in Delhi in October, I saw quite a few countries doing the same - Qatar and Bahrain in Athletics, New Zealand and (surprise, surprise) Australia in Table Tennis. The entire Australian (and NZ as well) women's TT squad was Chinese.


I believe I said it was happening nit just with Qatar, so not sure what you disagree with me on that for.

Also it's about migration intent for me. If you move to the USA (for instance) and want to live there permanently, then I agree completely TNT person should compete for the USA.

However there have been cases where the person still lives in the original country, never works or permanently lives in the adopted country seriously, and stops completely once their career is over. I hate this because this person is not adopting their new land, they are just a gun for hire.

To repeat again, this is not about Qatar. I remember not long ago countries were targeting US basketballers to fill their national sides, and before that eastern european athletes and tennis players. As I said, it's not a new game, just that the countries and sport change.

On the table tennis players for australia, they would earn SFA here (people don't even play it much as a hobby). Also the Chinese are now one of the min migrant groups permanently relocating to australia, so I suspect they are part of that wave.

To be blunt, Australia lacks the cash to chase decent players, so if they come it has to be for lifestyle. My wife is Chinese, and she has never even heard of the players in our team, and is convinced they were b graders at best (which given their results to date is a fair assessment).


----------



## invincible (Sep 13, 2002)

invincibletiger said:


> An example: Jian Fang Lay (born March 6, 1973) - Born in Wen Zhou, China, Lay moved to Melbourne in the early 1990s. She was selected in the Australian national team in 1994.
> 
> Moved to Aus in early nineties and in Australian team in 94. Getting a citizenship is so easy in Australia? In just a 1-2 years? Or its only if you are Olympic material?
> 
> What's the difference in flashing $$ and flashing an Olympic berth. These Chinese players knew they won't get within the top-10 in China, so they moved to Aus.


2 years is exactly how long it takes to qualify for citizenship in Australia.


----------



## Conqnot (Dec 8, 2010)

invincibletiger said:


> Though I am not a fan of countries importing foreign players, Qatar is not the only country doing this. In the last Commonwealth Games held in Delhi in October, I saw quite a few countries doing the same - Qatar and Bahrain in Athletics, New Zealand and (surprise, surprise) Australia in Table Tennis. The entire Australian (and NZ as well) women's TT squad was Chinese.


Don't forget Germany's national football team

Cacau (born in Brazil)
Lukas Podolski (born in Poland)
Marko Marin (born in Yugoslovia)
Andreas Beck (born in Soviet Union)
Piotr Trochowski (born in Poland)
Miroslav Klose (born in Poland)

In my personal opinion, a person shouldn't be allowed to play for a country's national team unless if he was born in that country.


----------



## _X_ (Oct 24, 2009)

Lets hope Australia Day =Australia win.I reckon we can do it despite the massive advantage the Uzbeki's have on recovery time.I note they also rested 5 players against Jordan

Anything could happen but I'm hopeful that this particular group of players gets the result that they crave

Uncrowd=5,250


----------



## Conqnot (Dec 8, 2010)

_X_ said:


> Lets hope Australia Day =Australia win.I reckon we can do it despite the massive advantage the Uzbeki's have on recovery time.I note they also rested 5 players against Jordan
> 
> Anything could happen but I'm hopeful that this particular group of players gets the result that they crave
> 
> Uncrowd=5,250


I think Uzbekistan is gonna win, and who told you they rested 5 players? They played with they're best pick, which includes Alexander Genyrych, Server Djaperov, Ahmedov, Stanislav Andreev.. You really think they're gonna rest theyre best players against Jordan, who never lost a match in the AFC before? and in the quarter finals?

Jordan's loss against the Uzbekistan was the first loss in AFC history for Jordan.


----------



## hakz2007 (Jul 1, 2007)

I am rooting for Uzbekistan in tonight's match :cheers:


----------



## T74 (Jun 17, 2010)

hakz2007 said:


> I am rooting for Uzbekistan in tonight's match :cheers:


If they were not playing Australia, so would I. Lot to like about the way they go about it


----------



## Ecological (Mar 19, 2009)

I know exactly what we are talking about. What I am getting at is the lack of attendance which I find astonishing. 

And I am still pissed that us English contingent are going to have to spend thousands on visiting a place like Qatar in blistering heat, no street drinking and no form of entertainment instead of Australia. I'm even more pissed off they are going to make us spend thousands more 4 years earlier to fly around Russia. 

There is no love for football. There is just love for money and prestige. 

Us English fans who love our team enough to send 100,000 abroad to follow the game and team we care about cant watch the worlds biggest sporting event in our own country yet a nation who can't even half fill stadiums can is a disgrace. 

Here is a stat for you.

Average attendance of 11,000 for a major international tournament at a WORLD CUP host. 

19 of 24 - 2nd tier English Championship teams better that. 

The Midlands in England with a population the equivelent of Qatar ... 

Aston Villa 37,000
Wolves 27,000
Birmingham 25,000
Albion 23,000
Stoke 27,000
Derby 26,000
Leicester 23,000
Forest 23,000 
Coventry 17,000

In total ... over more games ... against arguably worse opposition. These teams have had over ... 2,185,000 people walk through their gates over 88 games.

That's 25,000 fans on average per game ... on average £35 a ticket. ($60) 

I think FIFA's decision is shameful and this Asian Cup proves it.


----------



## Conqnot (Dec 8, 2010)

Ecological said:


> I know exactly what we are talking about. What I am getting at is the lack of attendance which I find astonishing.
> 
> And I am still pissed that us English contingent are going to have to spend thousands on visiting a place like Qatar in blistering heat, no street drinking and no form of entertainment instead of Australia. I'm even more pissed off they are going to make us spend thousands more 4 years earlier to fly around Russia.
> 
> ...


I don't think you understand what the FIFA is trying to do. They are trying to develop football in nations where there is a little love for it. Platter already said that he is aiming to develop football in India after Qatar. We already know that a 100,000 will come to a match if the world cup was in England, but we want a change for once, try visiting a region you have never visited before, the challenge of filling up the stadiums is a thrill itself for Qatar I bet.


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

Ok guys.

Everybody will be banned if he will post WC 2022 or other OFFTOPIC post.

You are free to open a new thread at the skybar section.


----------



## 863552 (Jan 27, 2010)

or she.


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

Korea Republic leading at the moment due to a penalty.


----------



## Conqnot (Dec 8, 2010)

Half time and the score 1-1, I can safely say this one of the best matches in the championship


----------



## Conqnot (Dec 8, 2010)

Woah what a game!!!!! Both teams attacking till the last miniute, Japan was winning 2-1 untill the minute '120, and that's when South Korea scored a goal to tie 2-2

Penalty time and the Japanese goalkeeper was a monster and blocked all South Korea's penalty shots
Final score

Japan 2-2 South Korea

Penalties
Japan 3-0 South Korea


----------



## cornelinho (Aug 19, 2008)

3-0 penalty..to bad ... good game although


----------



## cornelinho (Aug 19, 2008)

Conqnot said:


> Penalty time and the Japanese goalkeeper was a monster and blocked all South Korea's penalty shots


blocked what ?korea miss them ,no goalkeeper needed for that :lol:


----------



## Conqnot (Dec 8, 2010)

cornelinho said:


> blocked what korea miss them no goalkeeper needed for that :lol:


they missed only 1 shot, the goalkeeper blocked the rest of them :bash:


----------



## cornelinho (Aug 19, 2008)

ok..ok.. coming up uzbekistan-australia place your bets


----------



## Alrayyan (Nov 29, 2010)

Too bad S.Korea didn't make it through...


----------



## 863552 (Jan 27, 2010)

Kewell. <3


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

Kewell. Still 2008 at Galatasaray SK, but already a legend although he did not play a lot.


----------



## DenilsonUK (Jun 3, 2010)

3-0 now, game over.

Uzbekistan are down to 10 men as well.


----------



## _X_ (Oct 24, 2009)

SHOULD HAVE WON BY 10

btw,just how much have the crowd attendance been jacked up?

Japan will present a real threat although they are our ...

Australia's Day on Australia Day


----------



## Conqnot (Dec 8, 2010)

Just one question to Uzbekistan's coach: WHY THE HELL DID YOU PUT A SUBSTITUTE GOALIE IN A SEMI-FINAL MATCH?

The goalie alone takes responsibility for 5 of the goals.

Congratulations to Britain....Uh I mean Australia on the win and good luck to Uzbekistan in another competition.


----------



## Alrayyan (Nov 29, 2010)

_X_ said:


> SHOULD HAVE WON BY 10
> 
> btw,just how much have the crowd attendance been jacked up?
> 
> ...


Language ? hno:

Who said attendance figures were jacked up ? they were 20K sold tickets (yesterday) so attendance should me somewhere around 15K (Minimum).


----------



## Conqnot (Dec 8, 2010)

Loooooooooool

I was watching Al Jazeera Sport, and then Al Jazeera reporter asked Australia's coach, what were the loopholes that the Australian team used to earn this huge victory over Uzbekistan? The Australian Coach was like: don't ask silly questions, and then the reporter burst into laughter.

Does the Australian coach think he's Maradona or something because he won?


----------



## salman515 (Mar 11, 2006)

I am now against hosting this game in January, most of the students have finals or Mid-term tests until the end of the month. some of my friends gave up their tickets just because of this...


----------



## Conqnot (Dec 8, 2010)

South Korea vs. Japan Goals


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

www.sercan.de said:


> Ok guys.
> 
> Everybody will be banned if he will post WC 2022 or other OFFTOPIC post.
> 
> *You are free to open a new thread at the skybar section.*


If only that were true sercan! :lol: :lol: :lol:

I've tried discussing it in the Skybar and the threads are closed down almost straight away. It seems discussing Qatar 2022 - a sports event - is a no-no anywhere on this forum; putting it in pretty much the same category as the Israel-Palestine conflict, and 9/11 conspiracy theories.

Anyway, back on topic, hardly a surprising final.


----------



## cornelinho (Aug 19, 2008)

_X_ said:


> SHOULD HAVE WON BY 10
> 
> btw,just how much have the crowd attendance been jacked up?
> 
> ...


some of you australian don't deserve a national team like the socceroos

i can see that you have no respect or even consideration for any nation from this tournament organized by the confederation that accepted you in 2006


----------



## Conqnot (Dec 8, 2010)

cornelinho said:


> some of you australian don't deserve a national team like the socceroos
> 
> i can see that you have no respect or even consideration for any nation from this tournament organized by the confederation that accepted you in 2006


You're saying the truth.

To _x_: if the AFC confederation didn't accept you, your team would've still been playing against French Polynesia and the Solomon Islands, so you better show some respect.


----------



## CiudadanoDelMundo (Jul 7, 2008)

*Go Japan!! 日本!!!!*:banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana:


----------



## Conqnot (Dec 8, 2010)

Attendance for South Korea and Japan: 16,171
Attendance for Australia and Uzbekistan: 24,826

Not bad.


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

cornelinho said:


> some of you australian don't deserve a national team like the socceroos
> 
> i can see that you have no respect or even consideration for any nation from this tournament organized by the confederation that accepted you in 2006


Lol when you have people saying Uzbekistan will win because "they're such a great team", and they're "not the team they were in 2007" etc, yet you beat them 6-0 like it's a walk in the park... You show the idiots who doubted you what's up.

Personally, I don't really care, I would support my team at a win, loss or draw. We won this one, and we're going on to the finals and should hopefully win


----------



## T74 (Jun 17, 2010)

On the Japan Korea game, I knew it would be good, but that was bloody entertaining. IMO this Asian Cup has definitely stepped up a notch compared to past events, a definite sign Asian football is on the improve.

Stunned by the Australia Uzbek result. Great effort by the Aussies, but congrats to the Uzbeks too. Not their day today, but their effort and improvement this cup has been undoubted.

For the final, it's another Japan Australia contest, and these two are getting a nice little rivalry going. Japan has been there done that, so I have them on as favorites, but I really hope the aussies pull this off.


----------



## Conqnot (Dec 8, 2010)

_X_ said:


> SHOULD HAVE WON BY 10
> 
> btw,just how much have the crowd attendance been jacked up?
> 
> ...





Dimethyltryptamine said:


> Lol when you have people saying Uzbekistan will win because "they're such a great team", and they're "not the team they were in 2007" etc, yet you beat them 6-0 like it's a walk in the park... You show the idiots who doubted you what's up.
> 
> Personally, I don't really care, I would support my team at a win, loss or draw. We won this one, and we're going on to the finals and should hopefully win


I hope Honda and his team show you what's up and how it's really done Saturday night. Obnoxious people make me sick.

To T74: I'm sorry about this man, but you are the only decent Aussie in this topic.


----------



## 863552 (Jan 27, 2010)

Amazing win, watching the replay at 10.30. 

Love you Australia! Let's hope we can win.


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

Conqnot said:


> I hope Honda and his team show you what's up and how it's really done Saturday night. Obnoxious people make me sick.
> 
> To T74: I'm sorry about this man, but you are the only decent Aussie in this topic.


Seems you're forgetting the rules of a two-way street. You think it's fine to deal a blow, but expect nothing back? I've got news for you pal, and it's all bad. It's you saying stuff like that which _will_ make me rub it in. Just as you did with Uzbekistan... oh, and that was some prediction, eh?



Conqnot said:


> *I think Uzbekistan is gonna win*


----------



## 863552 (Jan 27, 2010)

I love how he thought that Jordan had never lost a game in AFC? And when Uzbek beat them they were the best, well Australia sure proved that theory wrong.


----------



## Conqnot (Dec 8, 2010)

Dimethyltryptamine said:


> Seems you're forgetting the rules of a two-way street. You think it's fine to deal a blow, but expect nothing back? I've got news for you pal, and it's all bad. It's you saying stuff like that which _will_ make me rub it in. Just as you did with Uzbekistan... oh, and that was some prediction, eh?


Ok so you call me an idiot for posting my prediction? *I said I think*...


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

Where did I call you an idiot?


----------



## 863552 (Jan 27, 2010)

I predict Australia will defeat Japan after we had such a dominating game against Uzbek, I also think as Japan went to extra time they'll be more exhausted and I also think Korea kind of dominated Japan more so than Japan dominated Korea and I found we were evenly matched with Korea in our game.

So Australia vs Japan, 2 - 1


----------



## Conqnot (Dec 8, 2010)

Dimethyltryptamine said:


> Where did I call you an idiot?


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=71365941&postcount=495



Solopop said:


> *I love how he thought that Jordan had never lost a game in AFC? *And when Uzbek beat them they were the best, well Australia sure proved that theory wrong.


----------



## Conqnot (Dec 8, 2010)

Australia vs. Uzbekistan Goals


----------



## 863552 (Jan 27, 2010)

I suppose you haven't but can't really make those claims 'cause you've been in hardly any tournaments.


----------



## Conqnot (Dec 8, 2010)

Solopop said:


> I suppose you haven't but can't really make those claims 'cause you've been in hardly any tournaments.


I would say from the year 2000 and on we've been a fairly good team, so my claim stands in its place.


----------



## 863552 (Jan 27, 2010)

I wouldn't.


----------



## Conqnot (Dec 8, 2010)

Solopop said:


> I wouldn't.


...

And why is that?


Btw peeps, the attendance for today's matches.

Attendance for South Korea and Japan: 16,171
Attendance for Australia and Uzbekistan: 24,826


----------



## T74 (Jun 17, 2010)

Let's stop the pissing contest guys, as the Uzbek coach said, it's not like we are Brazil, and reality is most teams in Asia are still off being a CONSISTENTLY competitive world class team.

You can poke at Jordan's record, but given their resources C is right that they are coming on well. Still a long way to go, but most asian sides could have the same said for them.

Let's stop bitching amongst each other, and focus on the real task, which is getting a stronger Asian con fed. Remember you have people in South America and Europe who think we should drop a slot for the WC, and the only way that pressure will abate is if we have a competitive con fed. I don't care if it's Australia, japan, india, or Qatar, we need to celebrate any improvement our con fed can generate


----------



## Conqnot (Dec 8, 2010)

T74 said:


> Let's stop the pissing contest guys, as the Uzbek coach said, it's not like we are Brazil, and reality is most teams in Asia are still off being a CONSISTENTLY competitive world class team.
> 
> You can poke at Jordan's record, but given their resources C is right that they are coming on well. Still a long way to go, but most asian sides could have the same said for them.
> 
> Let's stop bitching amongst each other, and focus on the real task, which is getting a stronger Asian con fed. Remember you have people in South America and Europe who think we should drop a slot for the WC, and the only way that pressure will abate is if we have a competitive con fed. I don't care if it's Australia, japan, india, or Qatar, we need to celebrate any improvement our con fed can generate


Hey T74, I think that Europe's 13 seats is a bit too much, 10 is enough for them, 2 extra seats should be given to South America, and 1 extra to Asia.


----------



## T74 (Jun 17, 2010)

Conqnot said:


> Hey T74, I think that Europe's 13 seats is a bit too much, 10 is enough for them, 2 extra seats should be given to South America, and 1 extra to Asia.


Still a view our teams don't deserve so many slots because of their talent.

Warner is pushing for his boys to get an extra slot, and the south americans have made noise too. They have to come from somewhere, and Asia and Africa have been suggested.

As mentioned, the best way to shut this talk up is to have a competitive bunch of Asian teams who deserve to be at the WC because of talent and not geography. Still a ways to go, but the improvement in quality at this tournament is a sign things are heading the right way


----------



## Conqnot (Dec 8, 2010)

T74 said:


> Still a view our teams don't deserve so many slots because of their talent.
> 
> Warner is pushing for his boys to get an extra slot, and the south americans have made noise too. They have to come from somewhere, and Asia and Africa have been suggested.
> 
> As mentioned, the best way to shut this talk up is to have a competitive bunch of Asian teams who deserve to be at the WC because of talent and not geography. Still a ways to go, but the improvement in quality at this tournament is a sign things are heading the right way


I think the only possible way we can increase the slots for our confederation is by advancing to final stages of the world cup and beating world class teams. Cause hardly any important people from other continents are watching our AFC cup.


----------



## cornelinho (Aug 19, 2008)

Conqnot said:


> Hey T74, I think that Europe's 13 seats is a bit too much, 10 is enough for them, 2 extra seats should be given to South America, and 1 extra to Asia.


why? south america has 10 teams am you what 7 of them in the world cup?


----------



## Conqnot (Dec 8, 2010)

cornelinho said:


> why? south america has 10 teams am you what 7 of them in the world cup?


That though didn't cross my mind, the seats then should be split 1.5 to Asia, 1.5 to Africa. 10 is enough for Europe.


----------



## cornelinho (Aug 19, 2008)

Conqnot said:


> I think the only possible way we can increase the slots for our confederation is by advancing to final stages of the world cup and beating world class teams. Cause hardly any important people from other continents are watching our AFC cup.


this is not a opinion its a fact. in 2002 uefa had 15 slots and afc 4 whit 2 of them hosts... in 2006 there where 14 whit germany hosts and 4 afc slots


----------



## cyborg81 (Nov 15, 2004)

Why is there so much contempt and jealousy against Australia by so many here. Sour grapes much? It was good to see the local Arab population here in Sydney supporting Aussies though. To compound the problem, poor grasp of English and some slangs makes it easy for some forumers to get offended easily. Happy Australia Day all, Go the Socceroos!


----------



## cornelinho (Aug 19, 2008)

cyborg81 said:


> Why is there so much contempt and jealousy against Australia by so many here. Sour grapes much? It was good to see the local Arab population here in Sydney supporting Aussies though. To compound the problem, poor grasp of English and some slangs makes it easy for some forumers to be offended easily. Happy Australia Day all, Go the Socceroos!


wow.... and i was so stupid seeing it the other way around ...


----------



## T74 (Jun 17, 2010)

Conqnot said:


> I think the only possible way we can increase the slots for our confederation is by advancing to final stages of the world cup and beating world class teams. Cause hardly any important people from other continents are watching our AFC cup.


We have a long way to go to even consider increases, our talent doesn't justify it. At least the con fed is getting better, and hopefully Australia and japan have a ripper final


----------



## cornelinho (Aug 19, 2008)

3-3 after 120 min and japan wins at penalty


----------



## T74 (Jun 17, 2010)

cornelinho said:


> 3-3 after 120 min and japan wins at penalty


Be interesting to see if it's a shootout. Reckon japan will play it that way (they usually do), but I wonder if the Aussies will be tempted to try and lock them down


----------



## 863552 (Jan 27, 2010)

I doubt it'll get that high.


----------



## Wezza (Jan 22, 2004)

I think if we play a good counter-attacking game against the Japanese, we can win it in regular time 2-1. Gonna be tough though, Japan move the ball really well. They have had trouble breaking us down in the past though, so hopefully the final is no different.


----------



## _X_ (Oct 24, 2009)

cornelinho said:


> 3-3 after 120 min and japan wins at penalty


Lets just analyse that score prediction a bit
Australia-played 5 matches -scored 13-conceded 1

You could well be right


----------



## stresss (Jan 11, 2010)

i was going for japan and australia in the semi finals and i was a very happy man last night as i have parents from japan and australia but am now faced with the tough decision of who to pick for the final.
it will most likely be australia as its the country of my birth and where i've lived my whole life but i've been fanatical about the japanese national team for most of my life
anyway, i predict a result in normal time, japan will throw everything at the aussies to try and avoid extra time


----------



## T74 (Jun 17, 2010)

stresss said:


> i was going for japan and australia in the semi finals and i was a very happy man last night as i have parents from japan and australia but am now faced with the tough decision of who to pick for the final.
> it will most likely be australia as its the country of my birth and where i've lived my whole life but i've been fanatical about the japanese national team for most of my life
> anyway, i predict a result in normal time, japan will throw everything at the aussies to try and avoid extra time


Good call.

Gotta love the Japanese fans too. The friendly at the MCG was great, with massive noise being generated by the several bays of blue fans. I'll be disappointed to lose, but Japanese fans wear their hearts on their sleeves, and seeing them get the win is a nice consolation prize


----------



## Wezza (Jan 22, 2004)

T74 said:


> Good call.
> 
> Gotta love the Japanese fans too. The friendly at the MCG was great, with massive noise being generated by the several bays of blue fans. I'll be disappointed to lose, but Japanese fans wear their hearts on their sleeves, and seeing them get the win is a nice consolation prize


The game against Japan at the MCG was a WCQ mate. :cheers:


----------



## T74 (Jun 17, 2010)

Wezza said:


> The game against Japan at the MCG was a WCQ mate. :cheers:


Doh, that will teach me for posting while watching the tennis :nuts:


----------



## Melb_aviator (Aug 28, 2007)

Conqnot said:


> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=71365941&postcount=495


They may not have lost a game in regular time, prior to the QF this year, but Jordan still lost the 2004 QF to Japan on Penalties. That is a loss in the end.

On that basis, there is an issue with the statement made. Jordan had a great tournament though, and clearly missed Odai in the QF, who really was their star performer in other matches.

As for the SF game (Aus vs Uzb), it was a whitewash that could have been double that, but the keeper did all he could to save them. In the end, he had no support, which must be hard to keep motivated. Crowd was decent for the fact that neither were nearby Gulf/Arab countries, and had only moderate levels of supporters coming across for the event.

As for some comments on here, including a line about congratulating Britain, in relation to Australia, they are uncalled for. At times it does seem fine for some to make provoking statements, then try and claim it was all someone elses fault. It definately is a two-way street here.


----------



## Melb_aviator (Aug 28, 2007)

As for the prediction for the final, I can definately see it going to Extra Time, and maybe penalties. In the end, its a very close match up, which might just go the way of the Japanese, who are a quicker, younger side.


----------



## Wezza (Jan 22, 2004)

Melb_aviator said:


> As for the prediction for the final, I can definately see it going to Extra Time, and maybe penalties. In the end, its a very close match up, which might just go the way of the Japanese, who are a quicker, younger side.


That could be offset by them playing a grueling SF against South Korea that went into ET & then penalties. I'm sure that would have sapped alot of energy. Though it's a decent enough break before the final I guess.


----------



## cornelinho (Aug 19, 2008)

_X_ said:


> Lets just analyse that score prediction a bit
> Australia-played 5 matches -scored 13-conceded 1
> 
> You could well be right


god your annoying...

as it seems this are the best teams of the tournament australia having a great striking force and japan a very good strategic play... so i was thinking at a 2-2 in 90 min 3-3 in 120 and the shootout 
how impossible is that ?


----------



## Conqnot (Dec 8, 2010)

Melb_aviator said:


> They may not have lost a game in regular time, prior to the QF this year, but Jordan still lost the 2004 QF to Japan on Penalties. That is a loss in the end.
> 
> On that basis, there is an issue with the statement made. Jordan had a great tournament though, and clearly missed Odai in the QF, who really was their star performer in other matches.
> 
> ...


Hey man, an elimination by penalties is not considered a loss by FIFA laws, it just a way to decide who's going through and who's not, it is still considered a tie.

Oh and in our game against Uzbekistan, we did infact have 4 players missing that played in our previous games

Odai Al Saifi (striker) - Due to Injury
Hatem Aqel (defender) - Due to Injury
Anas Bani Yaseen (midfielder) - Due to Injury
Basem Fathi (defender) - due to yellow cards (the second one was a false yellow)

I'm sorry about that comment but it's people like _X_ who make me sick, disrespecting the teams in the competition.

My prediction for Australia vs. Japan game: 2-2 and then Japan will score a goal in the extra time.


----------



## Alrayyan (Nov 29, 2010)

Conqnot said:


> Hey man, an elimination by penalties is not considered a loss by FIFA laws, it just a way to decide who's going through and who's not, it is still considered a tie.
> 
> *I'm sorry about that comment but it's people like _X_ who make me sick, disrespecting the teams in the competition.*
> 
> My prediction for Australia vs. Japan game: 2-2 and then Japan will score a goal in the extra time.


True, where is the sport spirit.... 
I was hoping for a better Final game hno:


----------



## Conqnot (Dec 8, 2010)

Alrayyan said:


> True, where is the sport spirit....
> I was hoping for a better Final game hno:


I guess some people just ruin it for the others. 

About the game, I think it will be actually good, we got the strongest offense (Japan) against the strongest defense (Australia). The Japanese must find a way in Schwarzer's net, that goalkeeper doesn't look like he's gonna let any goals go in.


----------



## stresss (Jan 11, 2010)

to be honest despite being an australian i think a japan korea final would have been perfect/the best possible final as was proven when they played last night


----------



## okulaja (Oct 7, 2010)

Attendance:
2004 - (31,877 per match)
2007 - (22,632 per match)
2011*(Qatar)* - (*12,000* per match)
2022 World Cup ?


----------



## gavstar00 (Apr 26, 2009)

Can I ask what are peoples overall opinions on the tournament so far from an attendence/interest of the local public or fans point of view?

I've done a quick tally of the attendence's versus the capacity of the stadia and thus far of the 808,000 available seats (granted some were probably not available but its the only take on it I can do) when you tally the attendences you get 359,988 which represents 44.55% of available capacity.

Average attendence for the stadiums are as follows (with only the final to go)


Ahmed bin Ali Stadium, Al Rayyan *- 38.50%*
Al Gharafa Stadium, Doha *- 41.82%*
Jassim Bin Hamad Stadium, Doha *- 47.98%*
Khalifa International Stadium, Doha *- 54.86%*
Qatar SC Stadium, Doha *- 34.86%*
Considering the stadia are not absolutely massive (aside from Khalifa at 50,000, Al Gharafa & Ahmed bin Ali are 25,000, Qatar SC is 20,000 and Jassim Bin Hamad is 17,000) would people view the tournament as a success in terms of attendence?


----------



## Conqnot (Dec 8, 2010)

gavstar00 said:


> Can I ask what are peoples overall opinions on the tournament so far from an attendence/interest of the local public or fans point of view?
> 
> I've done a quick tally of the attendence's versus the capacity of the stadia and thus far of the 808,000 available seats (granted some were probably not available but its the only take on it I can do) when you tally the attendences you get 359,988 which represents 44.55% of available capacity.
> 
> ...


I wouldn't call it a success, but I wouldn't call it a failure either.


----------



## MysteryMike (Sep 16, 2010)

Conqnot said:


> I wouldn't call it a success, but I wouldn't call it a failure either.


hno: FAIL


----------



## gavstar00 (Apr 26, 2009)

Conqnot said:


> Choose the games you want, is that how it goes Mystery Mike?, how come you didn't post a picture of this


Stones and glass houses come to mind Conqnot - your photo of the tournament is the exception not the rule as has been proven by the overall attendences detailed above


----------



## Ampelio (Aug 2, 2007)

Ok folks ...for awhile let all the world's eyes be focused on the Asian Cup Final Match on Saturday night between 'far east Asian team' *Japan* and 'fake Asian team' *Australia *

Really we're highly expecting the quality show of football with atmosphere of fully packed stadium this time.... 

...TO SAVE ASIAN FOOTBALL !!! kay:


----------



## MysteryMike (Sep 16, 2010)

Considering Australia is the top ranked FIFA nation in Asia, then Japan and South Korea, it says a lot doesn't it then? I mean maybe West Asia should play with the Solomon Islands, American Samoa etc to get more practice and then face a South American opponent, where they will be hammered, time and time again, although Qatar with it's full team of stolen/bought South Americans, Africans etc may have a chance or should I say maybe make the score respectable.


----------



## Ampelio (Aug 2, 2007)

MysteryMike said:


> Considering Australia is the top ranked FIFA nation in Asia, then Japan and South Korea, it says a lot doesn't it then? I mean maybe West Asia should play with the Solomon Islands, American Samoa etc to get more practice and then face a South American opponent, where they will be hammered, time and time again, although Qatar with it's full team of stolen/bought South Americans, Africans etc may have a chance.


^^hahaha :lol: ...AFC should change the next tournament official name into: *Aussie-an Cup* :cheers:


----------



## Conqnot (Dec 8, 2010)

MysteryMike said:


> Considering Australia is the top ranked FIFA nation in Asia, then Japan and South Korea, it says a lot doesn't it then? I mean maybe West Asia should play with the Solomon Islands, American Samoa etc to get more practice and then face a South American opponent, where they will be hammered, time and time again, although Qatar with it's full team of stolen/bought South Americans, Africans etc may have a chance or should I say maybe make the score respectable.


Only one problem comes with that buddy, West Asia's teams have won 9 AFC Cups, while East Asia's have only won 5, and Australia never won any AFC cup ever.


----------



## MysteryMike (Sep 16, 2010)

Ampelio said:


> ^^hahaha :lol: ...AFC should change the next tournament official name into: *Aussie-an Cup* :cheers:


Australia will do the tournament well and give it respect unlike Qatar and finally the Asian Cup will have an event it deserves. Australia have already qualified for their own tournament event, unlike others :nuts: as well.


----------



## Ampelio (Aug 2, 2007)

Conqnot said:


> Only one problem comes with that buddy, West Asia's teams have won 9 AFC Cups, while East Asia's have only won 5, and Australia never won any AFC cup ever.


^^Yes... and still freshly remembered that the last AFC Asian Cup 2007 final contested two teams from West Asia: *Iraq *v *Saudi Arabia* 

...this time I bet for Japan to win the cup for the 4 times, though it looks that Australia is a tougher team w/ their EPL and ex-EPL players kay:


----------



## MysteryMike (Sep 16, 2010)

Conqnot said:


> Only one problem comes with that buddy, West Asia's teams have won 9 AFC Cups, while East Asia's have only won 5, and Australia never won any AFC cup ever.


lol, doesn't that include Israel? Australia's only played in 2 Asian Cups, not a bad record if you have a 50% success rate is it now? BTW just so you know, neither has Qatar, with all their stolen talent, bribery and all, how long has Qatar been in the AFC? How many times has Qatar participated in the Asian Cup? mmm how many have they won? We all know Iran is the only true team that can play in another zone and actually do well, because they have a proper team unlike Qatar.


----------



## Conqnot (Dec 8, 2010)

MysteryMike said:


> lol, doesn't that include Israel? Australia's only played in 2 Asian Cups, not a bad record if you have a 50% success rate is it now? BTW just so you know, neither has Qatar, with all their stolen talent, bribery and all, how long has Qatar been in the AFC? How many times has Qatar participated in the Asian Cup? mmm how many have they won? We all know Iran is the only true team that can play in another zone and actually do well, because they have a proper team unlike Qatar.


Saudi Arabia - 3 AFC Cups
Iran - 3 
Iraq - 1
Kuwait -1
Palestine/Israel - 1

That equals 9 championships for West Asia. and 5 for East Asia


----------



## Conqnot (Dec 8, 2010)

Ampelio said:


> ^^Yes... and still freshly remembered that the last AFC Asian Cup 2007 final contested two teams from West Asia: *Iraq *v *Saudi Arabia*
> 
> ...this time I bet for Japan to win the cup for the 4 times, though it looks that Australia is a tougher team w/ their EPL and ex-EPL players kay:


Yep, I really can't wait for the game.


----------



## MysteryMike (Sep 16, 2010)

Conqnot said:


> Saudi Arabia - 3 AFC Cups
> Iran - 3
> Iraq - 1
> Kuwait -1
> ...


I think it says Israel mmm and what a shame that most of those championships were played with 4 teams with the east asian powerhouses mia and Australia not even there, I mean it's called the strengthening of the confederation, it's pretty clear these days that maybe Israel should be called back into the confederation, New Zealand added and some others who have FIFA rankings of a 100+ taken out to play against the likes of American samoa


----------



## Melb_aviator (Aug 28, 2007)

Mysterymike, you are taking bitterness to the next level. 

Stop provoking others, as its becoming very very tiring, and just serves to continue a game of mud slinging between those on each side of the spectrum. Stop accusing Qatar of bribery in every bidding process too, as the IHF has nothing to do with this discussion, nor do you know anything about the selection criteria or requirements to win it. 

I will just say this, to those who say that Australia is not an Asian nation, you are right in one sense, but in a footballing context, it is, as the AFC have accepted us into their organisation. Fake Asian team or not, its still the reality.


----------



## Walbanger (Jan 10, 2006)

Melb_aviator said:


> I will just say this, to those who say that Australia is not an Asian nation, you are right in one sense, but in a footballing context, it is, as the AFC have accepted us into their organisation. Fake Asian team or not, its still the reality.


That and we have more Australians of Asian ethnicity than some competing nations have citizens.


----------



## _X_ (Oct 24, 2009)

Walbanger said:


> That and we have more Australians of Asian ethnicity than some competing nations have citizens.


So true:lol:


----------



## Ampelio (Aug 2, 2007)

The final match venue from googleearth


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Conqnot (Dec 8, 2010)

Melb_aviator said:


> Mysterymike, you are taking bitterness to the next level.
> 
> Stop provoking others, as its becoming very very tiring, and just serves to continue a game of mud slinging between those on each side of the spectrum. Stop accusing Qatar of bribery in every bidding process too, as the IHF has nothing to do with this discussion, nor do you know anything about the selection criteria or requirements to win it.
> 
> *I will just say this, to those who say that Australia is not an Asian nation, you are right in one sense, but in a footballing context, it is, as the AFC have accepted us into their organisation. Fake Asian team or not, its still the reality.*


Australia is an Asian nation when we are talking about football, they are part of the AFC confederation, noone can deny that, plus they're not that far from East Asia. Just like many Asian teams are part of the UEFA confederation such as: Turkey, Azerbaijan. Kazakhstan, Russia, Armenia, Cyprus.


----------



## _X_ (Oct 24, 2009)

And we will enrich the confederation for our presence


----------



## invincibletiger (Oct 6, 2010)

MysteryMike said:


> I think it says Israel mmm and *what a shame that most of those championships were played with 4 teams with the east asian powerhouses mia and Australia not even there*, I mean it's called the strengthening of the confederation, it's pretty clear these days that maybe Israel should be called back into the confederation, New Zealand added and some others who have FIFA rankings of a 100+ taken out to play against the likes of American samoa


Which East Asian powerhouse was not there? South Korea won the first two Asia Cup and was 3rd in the next (losing to Israel and India). Japan was not a football "powerhouse" at that time. And Australia? They were not even in AFC.


----------



## n_pon88 (Mar 5, 2009)

i hate qatar and those middle eastern countries as much as the next guy for throwing money at everything but mysterymike you take it to the next level! i would say calm down but no need now. good game against korea japan


----------



## Weebie (May 29, 2006)

Melb_aviator said:


> Success is all relative I guess, depending on the definition.
> 
> I must say that this was more of an operational success than 2007, but the decision to play in 4 countries in that event was just plain madness. If Qatar can handle the event in 1 city, why 4 large countries were needed is beyond my thinking
> 
> Who knows what will happen in 11 years time. Thats now up to Qatar and FIFA to work out a solution to.


I think in eleven years tiem Qatar will be a ver y different place.


----------



## Alrayyan (Nov 29, 2010)

Conqnot said:


> Lol...sorry pal, we're not like you.
> 
> Congratz to Japan and hard luck to Australia.


+1

Congratulations to Japan, Hard luck Australia.



Conqnot said:


> The official sources say 37,174


WORD...

Almost exactly as the opening game  without the hosts !!


----------



## Bolsilludo (Aug 27, 2010)

*Congratulations to Japan!!!*


----------



## Conqnot (Dec 8, 2010)

Alrayyan said:


> +1
> 
> Congratulations to Japan, Hard luck Australia.
> 
> ...


Yup, fantastic game.

Game highlights:


----------



## Alrayyan (Nov 29, 2010)

Awarding Japan the Cup and celebrations + fireworks.


----------



## cornelinho (Aug 19, 2008)

_X_ said:


> Japan will present a real threat although they are our bitches


so we have seen


----------



## hngcm (Sep 17, 2002)

This is a shame if true

http://www.canadiansoccernews.com/content.php?1092-Qatar-tickets

Yet Qatar thinks they can handle the WC hno:


----------



## CiudadanoDelMundo (Jul 7, 2008)

I've always felt attracted to Australia, that country has always had a special aura for me, but lately in this thread...some australian forumer's behavior has been so weeping and lamentable that I'm considering to not read it again 'cause I do not want to loose respect to such a great country due to a couple of morons. Congrats to Japan and good luck to Australia next time, I'm sure you'll win it sooner than later. Bye.


----------



## pathfinder_2010 (Nov 20, 2009)

congrats to japan. a good 2010 and a great start to 2011 for the samurai.
they play in the copa america this summer in argentina as they have been invited to the tournament along with mexico.. no south american teams should take them lightly..
should be a good tournament


----------



## T74 (Jun 17, 2010)

Sad to see japan win, but we had our chances and just couldn't capitalize.

Good thing though is the rivalry between these two teams is getting stronger, something this confederation really needs

And unlike the bickering vitriol aussie and mid east trolls have been spewing here, it's based upon mutual respect

Congrats japan, well done


----------



## swifty78 (Nov 10, 2002)

Well done Japan and better luck next time Australia, but runner up first time in the Asian Cup has to be a good thing and show that they mean business


----------



## vanbasten88 (Sep 22, 2009)

Look, I'm gutted. Congratulations Nippon!!

I honestly thought Australia were the better side over regular time, but you know, football is about taking your chances. Australia constantly created half-chances and at least 2 solid chances fell to Harry Kewell. Thanks to Australia's solid backline of Neill and Ognenovski Japan were more sporadic in their creation of chances, but they took their chance when it came and by God *what a goal from Lee,* Schwartzer had no hope in saving that.

Make no mistake, this was one of those 0-0 games that was totally engrossing, and I'm glad that it didn't go to penalties. Losing will make things more difficult in this country for the sport. I'm expecting a barrage of anti-soccer articles in the newspapers predicting the downfall of the sport with many online comments of the "who cares its only soccer!" variety.

Gutted, but shooting for revenge at home in 2015. *Well done Japan and still proud of the mighty Socceroos in only their 2nd appearance in the Asian Cup!* 

It was a fantastic game to watch, I was on the edge of my seat the whole 120 minutes(except for the few seconds where I thought we'd scored! - was on my feet!)
So many big tournament finals you see teams sitting back(trying "not to lose" and not taking chances or "going for the win" but this game was like two heavyweight boxers laying into each other trying to land a good punch. We threw everything at the Samurai Blue, that they didn't buckle like Uzbekistan did is a major credit to them, *they are a champion team!*

The bottom line is Australia couldn't convert on any of its chances while Japan converted on one of their fewer chances. The Japanese goalie played out of his mind and he is clearly the MVP!

This will really give the Socceroos extra motivation for Asian Cup 2015 on their home turf!


----------



## vanbasten88 (Sep 22, 2009)

T74 said:


> Sad to see japan win, but we had our chances and just couldn't capitalize.
> 
> Good thing though is the rivalry between these two teams is getting stronger, something this confederation really needs
> 
> ...


this game, like the World Cup in 2006 and others will only serve to stoke the fire of the rivalry between our two nations. Bring it on I say, it should be great for Asian football in the long run!


----------



## ukiyo (Aug 5, 2008)

Maybe Australians see Japan as a rival, but Japanese do not see Australia as a rival. I don't mean that in a way that Japanese don't see Australia as a soccer (football) threat because they do..but it's the same thing with Brazil. Japan's real rival, at least for japanese fans is *South Korea*. We are competitors in everything, from our companies, to baseball and soccer.


----------



## T74 (Jun 17, 2010)

NihonKitty said:


> Maybe Australians see Japan as a rival, but Japanese do not see Australia as a rival. I don't mean that in a way that Japanese don't see Australia as a soccer (football) threat because they do..but it's the same thing with Brazil. Japan's real rival, at least for japanese fans is *South Korea*. We are competitors in everything, from our companies, to baseball and soccer.


I actually agree with this, but this was one of the probs with the AFC, too few serious competitors. It used to be Japan/Korea and in the west Saudi/Iran, and then the consistency would drop off a cliff.

Getting Australia involved, and several of the other countries stepping up (like Uzbekistan has) will make the confederation less predictable, more challenging, and hopefully better in quality.

One that needs to step up though is China. When they finally get a competitive team on the field the AFC will be a lot more interesting


----------



## stresss (Jan 11, 2010)

CiudadanoDelMundo said:


> I've always felt attracted to Australia, that country has always had a special aura for me, but lately in this thread...some australian forumer's behavior has been so weeping and lamentable that I'm considering to not read it again 'cause I do not want to loose respect to such a great country due to a couple of morons. Congrats to Japan and good luck to Australia next time, I'm sure you'll win it sooner than later. Bye.


you hit the nail on the head.

no somos idiotas...no todos


----------



## Weebie (May 29, 2006)

Thousands of fans were turned away from the match last night despite having valid tickets including Australiasn who had travelled for the match. Fuckin disgraceful and world cup stripping material if true.


----------



## 863552 (Jan 27, 2010)

Congratulations to Japan!

Hard luck to Australia, I believe they were the best team on the night, we just failed to capitalise. Can't wait for 2015!

And the fact that in out only 2nd Asian Cup we made the final is impressive.


----------



## _X_ (Oct 24, 2009)

Weebie said:


> Thousands of fans were turned away from the match last night despite having valid tickets including Australiasn who had travelled for the match. Fuckin disgraceful and world cup stripping material if true.


http://www.canadiansoccernews.com/content.php?1092-Qatar-tickets


----------



## _X_ (Oct 24, 2009)

Well done to Japan,bad luck to our guys you deserved better

45 minutes the presentation took and people couldn't get out!!!!!Absolutely no respect for the Aussies who obviously just wanted to get off the pitch.Usually 10 minutes will see it done and dusted but the Shieks had to bask for as long as possible.Whats with waiting and watching MBH come onto the pitch for a few minutes

http://theworldgame.sbs.com.au/match/report/160619/Australia-vs-Japan
_"Just returned from the game in Doha after being literally padlocked inside the stadium after the organisers decided to lock us in to watch the fireworks, despite tens of thousands wanting to leave. The most ridiculous , not to mention unsafe, display of event management. This following the comically embarrassing decision to let people in without tickets and then lock the gates and turn away thousands of ticket holders after the stadium filled up with non ticketed people."_

http://www.foxsports.com.au/footbal...-0-in-extra-time/story-e6frf4fu-1225996820907

_"Bad luck guys were still proud. We are an Aussie expat family living here in Qatar, the biggest dissapointment for us was not getting into the ground to see you play. We have had valid tickets for months, but as were thousands of other ticket holders, we were locked out 20 minutes before kick off. I estimate 3-5,000 ticket holders were locked out. We are doubly dissapointed, and to think we lost the opportunity to host 2022 to Qatar as well. I just hope nobody travelled all the way from Australia or Japan just for the final, to find that they couldn't get in, even with a valid ticket. I don't expect a refund either."
_


----------



## Weebie (May 29, 2006)

Trying to optimise TV. Letting in qataris whilst not letting in foriengers with valid tickets is not a good look.

Glad I didn't go to the tournament.


----------



## simpliCITY (Jul 22, 2008)

Weebie said:


> Thousands of fans were turned away from the match last night despite having valid tickets including Australiasn who had travelled for the match. Fuckin disgraceful and world cup stripping material if true.


Went to watch the final match, but despite having tickets we were blocked to enter the stadium. There were thousands of men & women standing outside with valid tickets(including VIP tickets). some guys I met said they came from other countries only for Final. People says that there were a free entry to stadium between 2.30pm and 3.30pm. ( Match started at 6.00pm) in that time most of the seats got filled with people without tickets. (I personally know guys watched the match without any valid tickets) - And told that it is because the organizers were afraid of the poor crowds of previous matches.:bash::bash::bash:


----------



## simpliCITY (Jul 22, 2008)

Weebie said:


> Trying to optimise TV. Letting in qataris whilst not letting in foriengers with valid tickets is not a good look.
> 
> Glad I didn't go to the tournament.


It always happen with Emir cup and other local tournaments (only qataris were let in) But didn't see yesterday. Qataris were also strained outside(very few though)


----------



## hngcm (Sep 17, 2002)

Take away Qatar's WC for this shameful display of an Asian Cup.


----------



## _X_ (Oct 24, 2009)

simpliCITY said:


> Went to watch the final match, but despite having tickets we were blocked to enter the stadium. There were thousands of men & women standing outside with valid tickets(including VIP tickets). some guys I met said they came from other countries only for Final. People says that there were a free entry to stadium between 2.30pm and 3.30pm. ( Match started at 6.00pm) in that time most of the seats got filled with people without tickets. (I personally know guys watched the match without any valid tickets) - And told that it is because the organizers were afraid of the poor crowds of previous matches.:bash::bash::bash:



It all gets back to basics
With a very small local population of Qatari citizens (generally agreed at between 180,000 and 300,000)that aren't that football passionate,the pressure is unbearable before you even start to sell tickets.
Solution-make them almost free and have all matches within 20km's allowing a small pool to go to all the matches.
When that backfire's because people have paid virtually zero for them and no ME teams are left,the tickets become worthless as people decide NOT to go.

New solution-re-sell existing tickets and let people in for free 2 hours before ticketholders with a vested interest(i.e those that travelled thousands of km's especially for that match to watch their NT)arrive to present their contracted tickets which would be a cast iron guarantee to get in anywhere else in the world
Its an absolutely disgraceful solution ,just to save face


----------



## gezza (Nov 10, 2010)

Conqnot said:


> Lol...sorry pal, we're not like you.
> 
> Congratz to Japan and hard luck to Australia.


Actually I was making reference to you, pal.


----------



## carnifex2005 (May 12, 2010)

A jumped up 3rd world country screws up at organizing a semi-major event? I'm shocked!


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

Asia and Australia learned from each other.
Australia became the Asian member.
The U-turn is not possible.

by monKI Small Japan


----------



## Rev Stickleback (Jun 23, 2009)

NihonKitty said:


> Maybe Australians see Japan as a rival, but Japanese do not see Australia as a rival. I don't mean that in a way that Japanese don't see Australia as a soccer (football) threat because they do..but it's the same thing with Brazil. Japan's real rival, at least for japanese fans is *South Korea*. We are competitors in everything, from our companies, to baseball and soccer.


I was in Australia when Australia played Japan in the world cup qualifiers a couple of years ago. A large sports bar in Adelaide was filled with fans of Australia as well as people I'd assumed were Japanese. It turns out they were South Korean immigrants wanting to see Japan lose.


----------



## Melb_aviator (Aug 28, 2007)

carnifex2005 said:


> A jumped up 3rd world country screws up at organizing a semi-major event? I'm shocked!


That is alittle harsh.

In the end, each event is a learning curve, even to the most experienced countries. This is just another for Qatar to learn off leading up to 2022, but overall I think they did a good job at organising the event, other than this big blemish at the end.


----------



## coldstar (Jan 14, 2003)

*Top of Asia! , 23 days of SAMURAI BLUE! in Qatar*


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

Melb_aviator said:


> That is alittle harsh.
> 
> In the end, each event is a learning curve, even to the most experienced countries. This is just another for Qatar to learn off leading up to 2022, but overall I think they did a good job at organising the event, other than this big blemish at the end.


The eyes of the world are on them now. Every failure will be magnified greatly. But, on the flipside, so will every success.


----------



## Wezza (Jan 22, 2004)

Congratulations Japan. Whilst I was gutted to see the ball hit the back of the net, I was still very happy at the progress the Australian side made in the tournament. We actually started to look like a side who could still play a bit of possession football at times. Something that has been severely lacking since 2007. On another day, the result perhaps may have been different, our boys just couldn't take their chances. That volley for the goal was pretty sweetly struck I must admit.... (As much as I hated seeing it!)  Cracking match though, ebbed & flowed the whole way through... A fitting final! :cheers:


----------



## Alrayyan (Nov 29, 2010)

RobH said:


> The eyes of the world are on them now. Every failure will be magnified greatly. But, on the flipside, so will every success.


The problem is people here are still not used to how football operates in Europe, they were warned many times before:
Buy tickets early
Be at the stadium an hour before the match (Stadium gates close before kickoff time)

I followed the steps above which equals havoc-free smooth Asian Cup Finale.

So ticket holders have not arrived, their loss as there are hundreds at the gates that "want in", so a quick solution to this problem right before kickoff closure, allow everyone in sight entry to the stadium.

Obviously we weren't allowed to leave the stadium for SAFETY reasons as fireworks were launched from all sides of the stadium. (It was only for 15 minutes) 

On the other hand, FIFA's Blatter and AFC's Bin Hammam are sitting in VVIP red-velvet thrones in the stadium watching a great finale.


----------



## _X_ (Oct 24, 2009)

Alrayyan said:


> The problem is people here are still not used to how football operates in Europe, they were warned many times before:
> Buy tickets early
> Be at the stadium an hour before the match (Stadium gates close before kickoff time)
> 
> ...


You're joking 333.These people were let in at 3pm.There we're 10,000 ticket holders that missed out because organisers were so paranoid they invented a brand new ticketing scheme which would never happen anywhere else in the world just to save face.
The local organising committee had a contract with every ticket holder to supply a reserved seat-that was dishonoured


----------



## Alrayyan (Nov 29, 2010)

_X_ said:


> You're joking 333.These people were let in at 3pm.There we're 10,000 ticket holders that missed out because organisers were so paranoid they invented a brand new ticketing scheme which would never happen anywhere else in the world just to save face.
> The local organising committee had a contract with every ticket holder to supply a reserved seat-that was dishonoured


:lol: yeah right, only about 700 had tickets that were refused entry.
3 PM ? hardly, Me and my friends were some of the first spectators that entered the stadium and that was just before 4PM.

Match attendance 37K.


----------



## simpliCITY (Jul 22, 2008)

Alrayyan said:


> The problem is people here are still not used to how football operates in Europe, they were warned many times before:
> Buy tickets early
> Be at the stadium an hour before the match (Stadium gates close before kickoff time)
> 
> ...


Sir, I was personally there at 5.30 with my family. And we saw thousands of people already standing in a queue on hope to get in. And before I headed for the stadia I checked all the Asian cup website to find if there is any rule or exact timing about gate open/close But I find nothing.
*IT IS TRUE THAT THERE WAS FREE ENTRY IN THE FEAR OF EMPTY SEATS*
thousands of people have such experiance. check here , here & here

You are just copy pasting official PR newsletter from AFC.


----------



## _X_ (Oct 24, 2009)

Alrayyan said:


> :lol: yeah right, only about 700 had tickets that were refused entry.
> 3 PM ? hardly, Me and my friends were some of the first spectators that entered the stadium and that was just before 4PM.
> 
> Match attendance 37K.


Your contempt for 700 ticket holders is incredible.It wouldn't happen anywhere else.
Anyway it was 10,000
I'd prefer to believe the reports that I've read

Why would anyone risk going to 2022 when you can't trust the official tickets you have purchased??


----------



## Alrayyan (Nov 29, 2010)

_X_ said:


> Your contempt for 700 ticket holders is incredible.It wouldn't happen anywhere else.
> Anyway it was 10,000
> I'd prefer to believe the reports that I've read
> 
> *Why would anyone risk going to 2022 when you can't trust the official tickets you have purchased??*


As an attendee I know better than crappy unrealistic online reports that enlarge and magnify every small issue into a disaster.

Oh please :lol: If you don't want to come then don't, your not welcome here. We aren't begging for you to be here.


----------



## Alrayyan (Nov 29, 2010)

simpliCITY said:


> Sir, I was personally there at 5.30 with my family. And we saw thousands of people already standing in a queue on hope to get in. And before I headed for the stadia I checked all the Asian cup website to find if there is any rule or exact timing about gate open/close But I find nothing.
> *IT IS TRUE THAT THERE WAS FREE ENTRY IN THE FEAR OF EMPTY SEATS*
> thousands of people have such experiance. check here , here & here
> 
> You are just copy pasting official PR newsletter from AFC.


Sir, I was personally there at 5AM with my friends. And a few thousand people were heading into the stadium towards the gates with tickets (already passing the security clearance area), Due to previous experience of important football matches, I know that opening and final USUALLY has gates closed 1 hour before kickoff/ceremony. (Not on the website because its part of the Local organizing committee not the AFC organizers.)

Yes they allowed people without tickets entry because ticket holders weren't present early enough, thus they needed to guarantee attendance, and there were hundreds of people without tickets on site, so satisfy them by letting them in and teach ticket holders a lesson regarding tournaments and important events.

You were there at 5:30, just before kickoff time, meaning the gates will close. (I hope you have realised that you needed to be early)

I think the only person found guilty of this would be the ticket holders for not coming early.


----------



## simpliCITY (Jul 22, 2008)

Alrayyan said:


> Sir, I was personally there at 5AM with my friends. And a few thousand people were heading into the stadium towards the gates with tickets (already passing the security clearance area), Due to previous experience of important football matches, I know that opening and final USUALLY has gates closed 1 hour before kickoff/ceremony. (*Not on the website because its part of the Local organizing committee not the AFC organizers*.)
> 
> *Yes they allowed people without tickets entry because ticket holders weren't present early enough*, thus they needed to guarantee attendance, and there were hundreds of people without tickets on site, so satisfy them by letting them in and *teach ticket holders a lesson* regarding tournaments and important events.
> 
> ...


:|:wtf:uke:


----------



## _X_ (Oct 24, 2009)

Jumping the fence in desperation to get in
Riot police,the works.These people have done nothing wrong except go to Qatar


----------



## vanbasten88 (Sep 22, 2009)

I shall wait patiently for some Qatar Apologist(QA) to brand _X_ either a racist or a sheeple "for believing the media lies" as the QA itself peddles the Qatar propaganda that covers up the clear fact that they couldn't organise a chook raffle!! let alone understand that when you buy a ticket to an event, you buy the rights to a seat and if you want to be a d1ck and turn up 5 minutes after kick-off, then you should bloody well be allowed to. Glad someone got the footage out, I'm hearing the Police confiscated and destroyed as many camera's as they could get their batons on! Basically Qatar f**ked up and now they've been shown to be rank amateurs, Lord help the fans of the World in 2022 I considered shelling out A$2,500 to go to the game but coudn't get the flights I needed to be back at work by Monday morning. If I'd gone and this happened, I still wouldn't be back in Australia, I'd have gone off my 'nana and probably ended up in goal there(then been accused of showing a lack of respect for local laws/sensibilities or some garbage peddled out to make me out to be the bad guy) Idiots. Another reason to re-consider being a tourist in Qatar in 2022. Qatar sucks, FIFA sucks, if you disagree, then you suck too!


----------



## _X_ (Oct 24, 2009)

This has been brought to my attention and knowing the bloke I absolutely believe it

Part of another fan's experience (friend who flew in frm Dubai just for the day) at final:

_"Felt so sorry for people last night who bought tickets and travelled to the game as lots and lots didn’t get into the ground. In typical Qatari fashion they bussed in Sub continental labourers from the labour camps and then opened the stadium up for a free for all. So at 10-15min before the game started those with tickets were turned away. I don’t know how they got their attendance total as no machine was counting as we walked in. We travelled back to dubai with a couple this morning who had to stand and watch the game on TV in the shopping centre next to the stadium. They were so annoyed. We were lucky, as by chance our friend had had a knee reconstruction and an organiser took pity on her and let us in a back gate. We never got our seats though and almost got crushed attempting to find a seat as labourers pushed their way through. Food was thrown from the canteens to the masses like animals at the zoo, as the Sub continent gents scrambled for a feed. A friend told me his mate was in charge of going to the labour camps and giving labourers $A8 for wearing a thobe (dishdash) at the opening ceremony so that it looked like it was full of locals. Being gobsmacked at 2022 host announcement still rings true. I guess that’s what happens when you live and know a place."_


----------



## Alrayyan (Nov 29, 2010)

Fans locked out of Asian Cup final could get refund

Asian Cup organisers are considering giving a refund to the 700 or so supporters who were locked out of the final despite holding valid tickets because of a heavy security presence. 
Fans were still complaining at halftime that they could not enter the Khalifa Stadium on Saturday where the gates were locked 55 minutes before kickoff as part of security measures. 
The Qatari Local Organising Committee (QLOC) said yesterday that *around 3,000 supporters had been outside the ground before kickoff but only around 700 of them held valid tickets for the final* in which Japan beat Australia 1-0 in extra time. 
When asked if refunds would be given, QLOC director Jassim al-Romaihi told reporters yesterday: “We will consider that. 
“I think they can go to our website and they can protest regarding this, we will discuss this issue also with AFC. 
“We were urging everybody to come early to the match, people still continued to come late. Most of the people came with no ticket in their hands, they wanted to enter the stadiums but we did not allow this. Because allowing them into the stadium without a ticket would cause problems.” 
Al-Romaihi said they had done everything they could with the security. 
“In general I am very happy with what we have done. There are some issues that have been raised and we will consider it as we have a lot of events coming up like the (2022) World Cup. 
“We want to have good feedback from everybody who is going to leave the country which is very important for us.” 
Meanwhile, Japan has praised Italian coach Alberto Zaccheroni, saying his shrewd and timely use of squad players helped the Blue Samurai lift a record fourth Asian Cup. 
Hundreds of fans celebrated in the streets of Tokyo’s all-night hub Shibuya after extra-time substitute Tadanari Lee scored a 109th-minute goal, powering Japan to a 1-0 win over Australia in the final in Doha. Reuters


----------



## gavstar00 (Apr 26, 2009)

^^
Whether it was 700 or 7,000 it doesn't excuse the fact it was poorly organised and, in word, disgraceful that people *with tickets *were refused entry so Qatar could save face. 

There's no other way to defend it - football fans by their nature will have a few beers and turn up with 10 mins to go before kick off whether they been Australian, Brazilian, English, Irish etc. If the officials attempt this at the World Cup there will be full scale riots outside I would imagine


----------



## aaronaugi1 (Apr 23, 2008)

Alrayyan said:


> Yes they allowed people without tickets entry because ticket holders weren't present early enough, thus they needed to guarantee attendance, and there were hundreds of people without tickets on site, so satisfy them by letting them in and teach ticket holders a lesson regarding tournaments and important events.


This is _illegal _under several tiers of contract law upheld in almost every developed nation, including Qatar.

I think the fact they have refunded all the tickets is a pretty good indicating that the organisers messed up and committed an illegal act.

If this is the attitude of Qatari organisers, it certainly diminishes any endevour I may have had to attend the 2022 World Cup (not that I'd want to endure the heat, draconian laws and logistical nightmare anyway).


----------



## _X_ (Oct 24, 2009)

Definitely closer to 10k from everything I know
00001 is already too many people let alone thousands

Children bused in in their thousands for the Aus v Uzbek match as well,and you could hear that in the crowd noise


----------



## metros11 (Jan 21, 2009)

Alrayyan said:


> I think the only person found guilty of this would be the ticket holders for not coming early.


Dumbest thing I've read so far in this thread.


----------



## metros11 (Jan 21, 2009)

Alrayyan said:


> Fans locked out of Asian Cup final *could* get refund
> 
> Asian Cup organisers are considering giving a refund to the 700 or so supporters who were locked out of the final despite holding valid tickets because of a heavy security presence.
> Fans were still complaining at halftime that they could not enter the Khalifa Stadium on Saturday where the gates were locked 55 minutes before kickoff as part of security measures.
> ...


'Could' and 'consider' doesn't mean it's actually going to happen. And if they do, will they also offer to refund the money people spent on transportation and hotels? Didn't think so.


----------



## Alrayyan (Nov 29, 2010)

Tsamina mina, eh eh Waka Waka eh eh, Tsamina mina Zangalewa, Its time for _Australia_ !!! :banana: We definitely need numerous songs for the Australian tournament 

(on similar lines to its for Africa  )


----------



## vanbasten88 (Sep 22, 2009)

Alrayyan said:


> Tsamina mina, eh eh Waka Waka eh eh, Tsamina mina Zangalewa, Its time for _Australia_ !!! :banana: We definitely need numerous songs for the Australian tournament
> 
> (on similar lines to its for Africa  )


Well I'm sure the slogan "come to Australia 2015, we uphold contract laws and IF you have a valid match ticket, you WILL get in to the stadium" although it probably wouldn't go down to well in AFC HQ, considering the big boss is a Qatari:banana:


----------



## _X_ (Oct 24, 2009)

Everyone knows from the videos that the figure was 10,000 at least
This is how desperate the Qatari's are.
This guy continues to have his youtubes videos removed but thankfully keeps uploading


----------



## 863552 (Jan 27, 2010)

Wow that's just disguisting.


----------



## Bolsilludo (Aug 27, 2010)

You got me tired _X_!. Stop attacking the Qataris. 
The lost of the 2022 WC bid really affect you.
Get over it!.


----------



## Trelawny (Jan 9, 2010)

Bolsilludo said:


> You got me tired _X_!. Stop attacking the Qataris.
> The lost of the 2022 WC bid really affect you.
> Get over it!.


+100


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

When as bigger stuff up happens as what did, expect criticism. Irrespective of where and who it comes from.


----------



## aaronaugi1 (Apr 23, 2008)

Bolsilludo said:


> You got me tired _X_!. Stop attacking the Qataris.
> The lost of the 2022 WC bid really affect you.
> Get over it!.


They have monumentally stuffed up; this isn't a small issue. I don't think this has anything to do with loosing 2022.


----------



## Weebie (May 29, 2006)

Yeah exactly...they f!cked up big time and they deserve the criticism.


----------



## gavstar00 (Apr 26, 2009)

They were hosting a major international sporting tournament, a fact they went to pains to point out when they were bidding for the World Cup. The overall tournament would appear to be extremely poorly thought out in terms of ticketing arrangements etc. The organisers came in for criticism, made a half assed attempt to correct the issue of low attendences (not ticket sales - *attendances*) by allowing anyone in with the result that people who had tickets could not get in. 
Its a total sham for a country that genuinely believes it is capable of hosting such a tournament. Qatar needs to wake up and acknowledge the fact there were serious issues in their handling of the Asian Cup and they need to learn from it going forward for any future events they hope to host. And to anyone saying it's anti-Qatar bias - it's not, its pure fact. It's not Aussies with a chip on their shoulders - its pure fact.hno:


----------



## _X_ (Oct 24, 2009)

_X_ said:


> Everyone knows from the videos that the figure was 10,000 at least
> This is how desperate the Qatari's are.
> This guy continues to have his youtubes videos removed but thankfully keeps uploading


Since part 3 was removed off youtube again by the Qatari'shno: hno: here it the latest as its replacement


----------



## T74 (Jun 17, 2010)

How has the agreement to refund gone down in Qatar? Previously you mentioned it's a normal procedure to lose your seat if you don't arrive early, and the fans needed to learn a lesson. If this is a common view, I imagine some would be angry agreeing to pay people out.


----------



## love-qatar (May 10, 2008)

well i am very lazy to translate that to english because some people dont dersrve it to but if any 1 want to valenter and do it he is free

عطفاً على المؤتمر الإعلامي اليومي الموجز للاتحاد الآسيوي لكرة القدم واللجنة المحلية المنظمة لبطولة كأس آسيا قطر 2011، فإن اللجنة المحلية المنظمة تود أن تعرب عن بالغ أسفها للجمهور والمشجعين الذين لم يتمكنوا من حضور المباراة الختامية للبطولة، على الرغم من حيازتهم لتذاكر سارية المفعول، وذلك لأسباب أمنية بحتة مما أدى إلى إغلاق البوابات في الساعة 06:05 مساءً. 

وإذ نكرر اعتذارنا لهؤلاء المشجعين فقد قررنا وبالاتفاق مع الاتحاد الآسيوي لكرة القدم بأن نعوض ثمن هذه التذاكر لكل حامليها والذين لم يسمح لهم بدخول الاستاد وفقاً للضرورة الأمنية بإغلاق البوابات.

للإطلاع على خطوات استرجاع قيمة التذاكر والاستفسارات الرجاء زيارة الموقع التالي [email protected] .

مع العلم بأن تقديم طلبات التعويض سيبدأ بتاريخ 3 فبراير ويمتد حتى 28 فبراير.

إجراءات تعويض قيمة التذاكر للمباراة الختامية :

1 – زيارة موقع الإتحاد الآسيوي (www.afcasiancup.com) والضغط على رابط التذاكر.

2- القيام بإنزال و تعبئة نموذج الطلب. 

3- إرفاق التذكرة الأصلية مع نموذج الطلب مع صورة من البطاقة الشخصية أو جواز السفر. في حال تم شراء التذكرة من خلال الموقع الالكتروني أو من أي من شبابيك التذاكر في الأسواق التجارية باستعمال بطاقة ال "ماستر كارد" أو ال "فيزا" يرجى إرفاق صورة عن البطاقة. يجب فقط إرفاق التذاكر الكاملة، ولن تقبل التذاكر الممزقة أو التالفة أو المفقودة. 

للمقيمين في دولة قطر، الرجاء إرسال أو إحضار المستندات اللازمة والتذكرة الأصلية إلى: مبنى اللجنة المحلية المنظمة – برج تطوير – قسم التذاكر – الخليج الغربي – الدوحة – قطر ابتداءً من يوم الأحد وحتى الخميس فيما بين الساعة (8:00 صباحاً وحتى الساعة 14:00). 

للمقيمين خارج دولة قطر، الرجاء إرسال الوثائق اللازمة مرفقة مع التذكرة الأصلية على البريد مجاناً عن طريق (DHL) حساب اللجنة المحلية المنظمة رقم 952189844 وكتابة الإشارة التالية على الظرف (طلب التعويض – المباراة الختامية).

4- الرجاء التأكد من حفظ صورة من كل المستندات الشخصية المرسلة والتذاكر بالإضافة إلى إيصال الـ (DHL) وذلك لإثبات الإرسال. 

5- ستقوم اللجنة المحلية المنظمة بتقييم الطلب ودفع التعويض بنهاية أبريل 2011.

سيتم تعويض الذين قاموا بالشراء عن طريق البطاقات الائتمانية عن طريق هذه البطاقات.

أما الذين قاموا بالشراء نقداً فستتم دعوتهم لتحصيل قيمة تذاكرهم نقداً.​


----------



## Rev Stickleback (Jun 23, 2009)

the joy of google translate...



> Arabic to English translation
> Further to the Media Conference daily summary of the Federation of Asian football and the Local Organising Committee for AFC Asian Cup Qatar 2011, the Local Organising Committee wishes to express its deep regret to the public and fans who could not attend the final match of the tournament, although the possession of the tickets, valid, and for reasons purely security which led to the closure of the gates at 18:05.
> 
> While we reiterate our apology to those fans we have decided, in agreement with the Asian Football Confederation that make up the price of this ticket holders and *all who were not allowed to enter the stadium according to the need to close the security gates.*
> ...


the bold part is madness.

There wouldn't have been any need to close the gates if they hadn't let people in for free.

And it's not just about a refund either. People travelled to Qatar purely for the football - some even purely for the final. They had their trip ruined and rendered pointless because the organisers cared more about saving face than they did about those who'd actually supported the tournament.

Faced with possible worldwide humiliation from empty stadiums in 2022, who's to say they wouldn't do same?


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

Laughing stock of the football world


----------



## mof73 (Nov 5, 2009)

qatar is a fake country, its another american aircraft carrier.


----------



## Kuwaiti (Sep 24, 2005)

..


----------



## Trelawny (Jan 9, 2010)

Lol OnceBitten has no internet in Egypt so he can't log in.


----------



## _X_ (Oct 24, 2009)

Trelawny said:


> Lol OnceBitten has no internet in Egypt so he can't log in.



Gotta laugh at those that don't know


----------



## _X_ (Oct 24, 2009)

Giving refunds to 10,000 people at an average of $12 is $120,000.This is water off a ducks back to Qatar.
I don't think anyone really gives a stuff about the ticket price-who's going to refund the airfare and hotel costs????
Qatar made the tournament tickets really cheap as part of an all out (impossible)effort to get people to the matches as they knew they would be heavily scrutinised.
This pricing structure made the tickets worthless on 2 counts.

Firstly ,with no Middle East teams in the final part of the cup locals stayed away because they weren't sacrificing anything financially anyway
Secondly,because of this attitude it gave license to the organisers to make the ticketholders expendable.They had now decided to lump everyone,including foreigners in the same basket

Only one problem with all this.
A ticket is a sale of contract for the stadium operator to guarantee a reserved seat to the buyer-nothing more,and nothing less.
Its a contract that is fundamental the world over regardless of cost.
Just because the prices were low it DIDN'T give organisers authority to break that contract 
People make many decisions based on securing tickets

Qatar has damaged its reputation infinitely more than $120,000 in tickets,but in the end this was but a snapshot as to how business was conducted in the WC bid

BTW,7000 foreign fans was the lowest numbers for many Asian Cups but it was totally expected


----------



## hngcm (Sep 17, 2002)

The tickets were seriously 12 dollars?


----------



## Alrayyan (Nov 29, 2010)

T74 said:


> How has the agreement to refund gone down in Qatar? Previously you mentioned it's a normal procedure to lose your seat if you don't arrive early, and the fans needed to learn a lesson. If this is a common view, I imagine some would be angry agreeing to pay people out.





hngcm said:


> The tickets were seriously 12 dollars?


Its not like money is an issue in Qatar, Water & Electricity are free. Its the 2nd lowest tax-ed country in the world (right after neighboring Bahrain), Highest income per Capita. 

Money is clearly NOT the issue here. 

One small mistake that costs them a lot in terms of reputation.


----------



## _X_ (Oct 24, 2009)

hngcm said:


> The tickets were seriously 12 dollars?


Children were $1.85-all categories,all matches
Adults were from $8.00-including the final

Prices were extremely low to try and induce the locals to go.If they wanted to go they would have been prepared to pay far more than that
Qatar has tried every trick in the book to create the perception to the world that people are gagging for football and can't get enough of it.
The fact that it was possible to go to many matches because it was held in the one and only Township in Qatar means there was an extraordinary low number of unique ticket buyers.
I'm sure the Qatari posters here all know many people that went to both matches every day


----------



## Alrayyan (Nov 29, 2010)

_X_ said:


> Children were $1.85-all categories,all matches
> Adults were from $8.00-including the final
> 
> Prices were extremely low to try and induce the locals to go.If they wanted to go they would have been prepared to pay far more than that
> ...


I know at least one person that went to 2 semi finals at the same day


----------



## different (Jun 28, 2010)

Rev Stickleback said:


> the joy of google translate...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I definitely agree on this one and sad to say there are still some who is blind enough not to admit it. hno:


----------



## woozoo (Jun 16, 2008)

hngcm said:


> The tickets were seriously 12 dollars?


I read it was $10.00, though I guess the newspaper could have rounded that figure up/down.

For the thousands of Australian and Japanese fans who paid thousands of dollars for short notice airfares and accomodation, that $10.00 refund is comedic.


----------



## woozoo (Jun 16, 2008)

Correction-



Alrayyan said:


> One giant mistake after a series of many that costs them a lot in terms of reputation.


----------



## _X_ (Oct 24, 2009)

woozoo said:


> I read it was $10.00, though I guess the newspaper could have rounded that figure up/down.
> 
> For the thousands of Australian and Japanese fans who paid thousands of dollars for short notice airfares and accomodation, that $10.00 refund is comedic.


Adults for final
Cat 3 was $7.80 usd
Children was $1.85 all categories.

The $12 figure is probably way over the odds


----------



## OnceBittenTwiceShy (Mar 14, 2010)

T74 said:


> I reckon Once Bitten may have a thing or two to say once the Egyptian Internet is turned back on :lol: (on a serious note, hope he's safe and everything is back to normal soon for him and any of our other Egyptian mates)


Thanks for ventilating your concern. I'm fine. Internet reestablished until it lasts...


----------



## Ampelio (Aug 2, 2007)

Alrayyan said:


> Its not like money is an issue in Qatar, Water & Electricity are free. Its the 2nd lowest tax-ed country in the world (right after neighboring Bahrain), Highest income per Capita.
> 
> Money is clearly NOT the issue here.
> 
> One *small mistake* that costs them a lot in terms of reputation.


^^small mistake??? :nuts: hno: :bash:


----------



## _X_ (Oct 24, 2009)

Ampelio said:


> ^^small mistake??? :nuts: hno: :bash:


:badnews:


----------

